# GeT FiT



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2003)

Okay I'm in too if you guys are still taking aplications 

My weight: 123
height:       5'5
Waist:        22
Bicep:      
Thighs:
Hips:

will get the rest later (thursday night at my moms.. using her tape measure)

My Goals:
Make my ass tight
Make my 6 pack show...its gotta be under there somewhere
Get my legs lOTS leaner
Next year at this time to be a fitness model.. or at least LOOK like one!!

things that are going as of Now:
No more cookies, No more Chex mix ( I sometimes have that as a snack..addicting..and I'm not buying it anymore)
No More "I don't feel like working out" excuses-- I'm gonna do it!!!

Here I go! I agree this is going to be FUN!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2003)

Welcome to the Club


----------



## Jenny (Sep 23, 2003)

Kick some ass Stace


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 23, 2003)

great to hear your in hun....now get those stats and pics posted in the "let the games begin thread" 
i have a chex mix addiction too 
how does someone have a 22" waist anyways?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2003)

Thank You SOOO Much Hiker, Jenny & J'Bo--you girls are sooo wonderful!!!!!! I'm ready to kick some ass!  

I don't know why my waist is sooo small..my hips grow..but the waist has always been SO tiny.. unbelievable really!! My Sister hates that!! LoL

About the pics.. theres really no way I'll be able to take more for awhile..sooo Can we use the ones I posted a few wks ago in my old journal??? Please!?!
If not..I will see what I can do!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2003)

Workout last night 9-23-03

23 minutes on treadmill changing from jogging at 6.2 (incline at 3) to walking fast at 4.4 incline at 6, 7, & 8

Bicep curls w/ 20lb db.   3 sets of 8
Bicep curls w/ 15lb db    3 sets of 11
Bicep curls w/ 12lb db    1 set of 20

Hammer curls w/ 12lb  2 sets of 16
                      w/ 15lb  2 sets of  15

Overhead tricep Extention w/ 15lb db 3 sets of 15

Tricep extention w/ 12lb db.  3 sets of 12
Rope tri extention w/ 40lb     3 sets of 10
Tricep dip off weight bench   2 sets of 20

Lat raises w/ 12lb db.  3 sets of 12
Shoulder press @ 40lb  3 sets of 10

UpRight Rows  holding 2 dumbbells of 15lb.. 3 sets of 15


Abs on incline bench- 3 sets of 30
Obliques crunch on ab roller~ 2 sets of 20 (on each side)


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 24, 2003)

Just a word of  GOOD LUCK


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2003)

Todays Meals 9/24

8:00am Meal one: 1 scoop whey w/ water 
                 1 tbsp nat. pb

10:00    Meal two:  3/4c Kashi cereal (10grams of fiber, 90 calories, 24 carbs)   1 scoop of whey

1:30     Meal three: 5oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans

4:30PM  Meal four:  5 oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans

8PM-      Meal five:   protein pancakes


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 24, 2003)

are the pics full length and of all three sides Stace? is so then yes you can use them.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2003)

they are of my front, I have a full body(Butterfly has it), and I have a side, and a back.  

But theres no way I can take more anytime soon. So I understand if I can't be in the comp!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2003)

MEALS Today:
9-25

M1: 1.5 whey w/ water, 1 tbsp pb

snack: 3/4c kashi cereal (like fiber one) 

M2:  2 scoops whey, 2 slices of turkey breast

M3:  5 slices of turkeybreast, 1 c greenbeans

M4: 5 oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans, 2 tbsp ranchstyle beans,
        10 salt free peanuts


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

Stacy, WECLOME ABOARD! I'm so glad to see more and more people getting involved.  We'll have to ask Butterfly to post those for you.  Are they somewhat recent photos?  Meaning do they look like you now and not when you were ummm 16???  lol   I think this comp is more so a motivational tool then a trophy winning complition so I personnally do not see any reason why those pics wont do if that is what it takes to keep you in this thing.   Good luck sweetie and I'm sure you will hit your goals in NOOO time expecially when you have these guys and gals on your ass every day.hahaha


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

Here's a full front pic of Stacey 

These are from 8/26/03


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

and a side shot...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

Now you just need to post your measurements


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 29, 2003)

haahah, good job bf, I think she needed a little encouragement.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Now you just need to post your measurements



THANK YOU Butterfly sooo much!! I don't like those pics-- to me I see lots more muscle in my arms--but oh well!! 

Butterfly Your AWESOME! Thanks for posting them for me!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks Dvlmn--okay sooo I'M IN!


 I'm doing Twin Peaks rotation of Carb diet. I have been reading about it at the advan. site-- learning A LOT! My workout partner & I are both doing it together--Its Fun!  I printed out the info for her.

So Monday Was zero carb, yesterday was low carb, Todays High carb!! Yeah!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2003)

DIET Today -- HIGH CARB DAY WooHooo!!!!! (I'm following Twin Peaks plan --and following it perfect!!  I have been reading a lot on the advantage site-- learning lots! 

Meal One:
1/2c oats, (w/Splenda) 3 slices strawberries, 2 tiny blueberries, 
2 cartons of eggwhites PLUS 2/4c of eggwhites (which is 36g. protein) 
10 peanuts

Meal Two: 2 cups lettuce, 1/2 an apple, 5 slices of turkeybreast, 20 sf peanuts

Meal Three: 2 scoops whey w/ water. 1/3c of fiber one

Meal Four: 5 oz. chicken breast, 2 cups green beans 

WORKOUT HERE

Carb Up- Meal five: 1 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1 apple, 1.5 whey


__________________


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2003)

Workout last night w/ partner- 8pm
20 min. HITT on elliptical  ( I burned 220 calories--she burned 170)

Leg Press- 75lbs (going light)
  3 sets of 16
Squats- bar plus 40lbs.     3 set of 10
Pile squats- bar plus 20lb  3 sets of 10
Hip Machine 40lbs  3 sets of 15

Leg curls- 65lbs   3 sets of 15
Calf Raises- 3 sets of 12 (on the leg press machine)

Abs on Incline- 3 sets of 20
Obliques on ab roller- 2 sets of 25 (on each side)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Okay I'm in too if you guys are still taking aplications
> 
> My weight: 123
> ...



Where are those measurements, woman?  I just want to say, you already look great.....Do you do fitness or figure?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2003)

Thank you so much Babsiegirl!!!! Oh you have got to be kidding-- do I do fitness or figure..haha.... I wish.

Actually I'm training hard to be a fitness model!!

I will get my stats up asap


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Okay...so if you're training hard to be a fitness model, why not just step it up a notch?  You'd be more than half way there.

yeah, get those stats up ...you're two inches shorter than me but I want to compare to your measurements and possibly set it as an outside goal.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2003)

Yea your  right babsie- but I have major stage freight.. and Don't like people judging me-- they can just judge me in their own homes when I'm in a magazine---that way- I can't hear what they say! LoL!!

I will get the stats up!!!  I'll ask my workout partner if she has a tape measure tonight!!


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 1, 2003)




----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2003)

Right back at ya!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 1, 2003)

from me to hun....i am keeping my eye on yah


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks J'Bo-- I'll need it


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2003)

last nights workout was cardio and Abs.
50 Minutes powerwalk w/ workout partner & Cody. 
Abs on incline bench- 3 sets of 25
Bicycle crunch-  3 sets of 20 
V-Crunch- 2 sets of 25
Regular crunches- 50 reps
oblique crunches - 2 sets of 20


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm Going on a cruise to The Bahamas w/ my workout partner/friend on November 17-22 (4 nights, 5 days)!!! SOOO We are REALLY motivated now!!!!!  I can't wait! 

ZERO CARB DAY! 
Meal one: 1.5 tbsp Natural PB 
                 2 scoops whey w/ water (Blended it taste like a reces peices) YUM

Meal Two:  5 slices of turkey breast
                  1 cup green beans
                  1 cup lettuce
                  18 saltfree peanuts

Meal Three: 1.5 scoops whey w/ water

Meal Four:  5 oz. chicken
                   1 c greenbeans
                   1 tbsp pb

Meal Five:  5 oz. chicken, 2 cup lettuce

Water, Water, Water!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2003)

Last night I could barely walk-- and now this moring  I am VERY sore!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2003)

kay I'm doing TP's rotating carb diet also - read the entire article. But I guess I'm doing it wrong.. I started Monday w/ a NO Carb, then Low Carb, then High carb, and starting over Today w/ Zero Carb. ????? Is this okay. ?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes its fine.  What do you mean doing it wrong?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2003)

I thought it was High carb, low carb, No carb? I read the article better-- and it sounds like I'm just doing it backwards!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

It doesn't really matter either way is fine


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks Jodi!!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey Stace! I think you'll really like this diet. I am  Just make sure you eat enough carbs on high carb day, yesterday looked kinda weak


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey JennY!!! Thanks girl! I do like this diet a lot. I have always rotated my carbs--but in a different way!

Yeseterday was weak!!! I will do better! Thanks!!!!

BTW~ I love your avy! You look so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2003)

I'M Hungry!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2003)

all I have to say is that Zero carb days are hard--but I made it through the day yesterday!!!  Yeah!

Also-- I have NEVER finished a jug of protein powder..and I bought this new chocolate one about a month in a half ago and I threw out the EMPTY jug today!! Thats soo awesome for me!  And I'm going to buy some more at lunch today!! I love that stuff!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 3, 2003)

make sure you try different flavours ... using it everyday can make it not so tasty.

Good morning.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2003)

last nights workout was: 4 mile powerwalk with Cody!  Jogged some to.
Lunges- 3 sets of 25 w/ 10lb dumbells. 

Abs- 3 sets of 30 on ab roller-
        2 sets of 20 oblique crunch
V Crunch- 2 sets of 25
press ups- 2 sets of 15
Bicycle crunch- 2 sets of 20

also did bicep curls, hammer curls, & Tricep extentions--


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2003)

Ohh no I look forward to this stuff everyday- its wonderful!  

I can't believe I use to drink my nasty strawberry stuff!!

Good Morning NT!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2003)

LOW CARB DAY-

Meal One: 2 scoops whey w/ water- one tablespoon of PB, 1 slice of ww no sugar bread (7 carbs)

Meal two: 15 cashews, 3 slices of turkeybreast

Meal three: small apple, 5 cashews, 5 slices of turkeybreast

Meal four:  1.5 whey w/ water

five:  5 oz. chicken breast, 1 cup green beans, 4 strawberrys


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

Would you like some opinions?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2003)

YES PLEASE!! But just to warn you== I am a very very picky eater..like Butterfly!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> LOW CARB DAY-
> 
> Meal One: 2 scoops whey w/ water- one tablespoon of PB, 1 slice of ww no sugar bread (7 carbs)
> ...



Stacey why the lack of carbs?  You are suppose to be getting 1G of carbs per pound of body weight on Low Carb Day.  You barely have 60G of carbs there.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2003)

Thank you Jodi-- (my name is spelled Stacey )
I weight 123-- soo I need that many carbs right? That just seems like a lot to me.

okay -
with Meal One-- I actually had 3 strawberries before I left for work..but I will remember to have that

I forgot my green beans & lettuce this morning!! But normally I do eat my veggies 

I HATE HATE HATE Fish oil/ & Flax.. no thanks.. I am sticking w/ natural penut butter & salt free penuts or cashews. 

Also- I read that if your eating 5 meals a day-your only suppose to have carbs with 3 of them! (thats what it says in TP's Thing) That is why I didn't in one meal--meant to not have them in the first one--but slipped the bread in b/c I was light headed.

Also-- I read that your suppose to have your carbs before your work out and after your workout!?
Thats why I had them in my last meal-- (& I workout between these meals) (and actually I got some strawberries at the store just now- so I will have them in my fourth meal with my shake.  


 Thanks Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thank you Jodi-- (my name is spelled Stacey )
> 
> * Sorry, I hate when people spell my name wrong too.  *
> ...


----------



## Jenny (Oct 3, 2003)

Stace, the fish oil in caps is not bad, you can not taste it!! You are doing great honey, but if you want to do this diet you should probably try to do it as it is written  And if you choose to do that, you are supposed to have 123g of carbs on low carb day


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2003)

I know-- I will start doing it right!!  I must have been thinking of something else-- I will get the fish oil caps!  Thank you Jenny & Jodi SOOO Much!!!! I will plan much better from here on out--guess I'll use this week as an experiment--first week ever to do his plan!!!

Jodi Your great!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 3, 2003)

Yep, it can be hard to get the plan down exactly sometimes  Jodi got like a 100 PMs the days when I started it cause I had so many questions 

Good luck honey!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

I don't mind the questions.  That's what I'm hear for   Stacey its all trial an error.  You'll do fine


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2003)

LoL--thats me too Jenny!!  
I will get it down soooon!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks Jodi!!! 

I'm trying hard! I want to look good on my cruise in November!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

No worries, You will look great for the cruise   This meal plan is very forgiving and easy to do.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2003)

Thank you so much  
I think its going to be pretty easy  to do once I get it going!!!  I LiKE the High Carb days ~ LoL


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

Weekend update:
Friday night Cody(my babydog) & I just walked 20minutes & I did my abs.
Had to make chocolate chip cookies for My Granny--and I didn't eat any--major goal! 

Saturdays workout- at the gym w/ gymbud
22 minutes on elliptical 

~Lunges in the basketball gym--- we did 4 sets of 20 holding 10lbs dumbbells
~Pile Squats (on the squat bar -smithmachine?) 
   did the bar plus 10lbs. 3 sets of 10 (Ouch)
~Leg Curls  3 sets of 12 @ 60lbs

~Bench Press machine- 3 sets of 12 at 45lbs
~Tricep extention  3 sets of 12 w/ 10lbs db
~HammerCurls- 3 sets of 15 w/ 12lb db
~Bicep Curls- 2 sets of 12 w/ 15lb db
                      1 set of 6 w/ 17lb db   Getting my strength back finally (since Surger)

Abs On Incline-- 3 sets of 25 (holding 5lb round db)
             Bycycle crunch- 3 sets of 15

Saturday was High Carb day--ate very good  And Had No chips when Matt and I went out to eat-- I had fajitas!~ Yum! 

Sunday-- No Carb Day-- 
 Meal one was a shake (2 scoops whey-) 18saltfree penuts

Meal two Was at Grannys Bday Party- 2 chicken breast (small)
and 3 tbsp of baked Beans (Had No Roll though  ) 
1 chocolate chip cookie w/ my granny (BADBADBAD)

Meal three- (still at Grannys bday party) handful of penuts, some more chicken breast (pulled off skin)

Meal four- (with Matt -- he wanted Wendys -yum) I had a grilled chicken salad--lots of lettuce, & Chicken- 2 tbsp of full fat honeymustard.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

Omg~ I'm SO full right now!!! I never go to lunch w/ people here-I think I have twice in the past 2 years- only b/c I'm use to eating 5 small meals through out the day. My Friend is doing an Audit right by my work (My workout partner) and so we met up. We went To Souper Salad (there aren't many healthy places around here) (OMG-and as I type this I'm having stabbing pains in my ovarys  ) Anyway.. I had:
2 1/2 cups dark green lettuce, 1/2c greenpeppers, 1/2c cucumbers, 2 broccli things, peanuts sprinkled on for fat, 1 Croton (litteraly we both ate ONE--just wanted the taste--lol), 1/2c chopped ham, 1/2 cup charro beans.
slice of watermelon, and 4 strawberries, 4 tiny blueberries.

I'M SO FULL!!! Omg!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

So Meals Today: 

Meal one: 2 scoops whey, 15 sf peanuts
snack: pecans & 1/2c fiber one
Meal two: SEE ABOVE POST!!!
Meal Three: 1.5 whey
Meal four: *will be-- 4 oz. chicken, 1 cup greenbeans, 1 tbsp pb

I am going to get me flax oil tablets next time I go to walgreens--this week!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

oh ya--and I had like 10 raisins  YUM! ( I know-bad)


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 6, 2003)

Stace, I just wanted to let you know that your nutrition logs are cracking me up!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> So Meals Today:
> 
> Meal one: 2 scoops whey, 15 sf peanuts
> ...


You mean fish oil right?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Stace, I just wanted to let you know that your nutrition logs are cracking me up!!



Ditto  You are too cute Stace!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Stace, I just wanted to let you know that your nutrition logs are cracking me up!!



Whats so funny??!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks though chicks!!! 


YES Jodi---Duh!! Sorry I meant FISH oil tablets  oops!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Whats so funny??!


funny in a hilarious way, not a weird way. I just like how you have been very detail oriented. Also, I am very proud of you for baking cookies and not eating any! That's some will power girlfriend!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

ohhh okay!!! Thanks honey!!  I try to be funny-- I love making people laugh! 
Oh Yes- I did have ONE cookie w/ My granny at her birthday party!!!  The rest of the cookies that were left over I had Matt take them to his work--them boys need some meat on their bones 

Hows your precious cutiepie daughter doing HC???


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> Hows your precious cutiepie daughter doing HC???



She has just started walking, it is the cutest thing! I'll email you some recent pictures. Thanks for asking! She does miss her Daddy though...me too!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 7, 2003)

Stace, I didn't mean that in a bad way either, you're just so cute and funny


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2003)

Hey Jenny~~ I KNOW you didn't honey--just had no clue what you were talking about- I'm such a blond sometimes!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2003)

HC~ Ohhh shes sooo cute!! Thanks for sending me the pictures!! SHES ADORABLE!!!! 

I'm sure you both Miss Her Daddy!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2003)

Last nights workout ( 10-6) --had sever cramps-but I still went!!
20 Minutes on Elliptical machine
Lunges- 3 sets of 15reps- holding 10lb db
Pile squats- 3 sets of 10 
Squats- 3 sets of 10 (bar plus 30lbs)

Hammer curls- 3 sets of 12 holding 12lb
Tricep extention machine- 3 sets of 12 w/ 40lb

Shoulder press- 3 sets of 12- 40lbs

Hip machine (where you move this rotating thing and work your upper thighs and your hips--its awesome)

Abs On Incline- 2 sets of 30 (I had bad cramps)


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2003)

NO CARB DAY~

Meal One-
2 scoops whey
1/4c almonds

Meal two-
1.5 whey
1 cup green beans, 3 slices of cucumber
15 cashews

Meal three-
4oz. chicken
1 cup greenbeans
1 cup lettuce w/ honey mustard (2 tbsp)

Meal four-
4 oz. chicken
1/2 cucumber
10 peanuts

Meal Five-
6 eggwhites
1 yolk
1 cup greenbeans

NEED TO GO TO THE GROCERY STORE--
I need Green beans, chicken, Fish oil tablets & Penut butter!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 7, 2003)

Stace.

wow is all i can say...your doing amazing.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks sooo much  That means A LOT coming from YOU!!!! (Trying to look like you one day--my goal-or damn close )


----------



## Stacey (Oct 8, 2003)

Last nights workout: 10-8-03

Lunges-  3 sets of 15 holding 10lb dumbells
Step ups w/ weight- 4 sets of 20
Knee ups On my stepper- 3 sets of 12
Side steps holding weights-
More step ups (all on my fannylifter)

Abs on ab roller- 3 sets of 20
crunches- 3 sets of 15
oblique twist- 2 sets of 20
Bycycle - 3 sets of 10

CARDIO: Rollerblading with my friend for one hour & 10 minutes. 

We found a kitten last night in a tree when we were rollerblading!!!! I have at my house-and I'm going to put out signs today for it- its cute-black w/ 4 white paws. But I can't keep it.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 8, 2003)

LOW CARB DAY: 10-8-03

Meal One:
2 scoops whey w/ water 
1 medium green apple
12 cashews

Meal two:
10 cashews
3 strawberries
4 oz. turkey

Meal three:
will be a grilled chicken salad--going to lunch w/ an old friend 
~~Maybe They will have brown rice at the restarant--its a healthy one. 

Meal four:
1 scoop whey
1/2c oatmeal w/ splenda
3 strawberries
6 pecans
Meal five:
5oz. chicken, 
1/2c brown rice
1 cup green beans
5 strawberries
1 tbsp pb


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

If this is a low carb day, then where are the carbs??


----------



## Stacey (Oct 8, 2003)

Oh crap--your right--I was just thinking that my fruit has carbs in it--good thing I have only had one meal--I will eat 2 carb meals- one before my workout-one after. 

Crap!! thanks for seeing that Jodi- I knew I should have had oatmeal this morning


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2003)

I JUST BOUGHT FISH OIL TABLETS!!!! YEAH ME!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2003)

? Got a question for the girls-- 

How many fish oil tablets should I take with my meals?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2003)

Meals today- High carb day-

Meal One:
2 scoops whey
1 apple 
1 slice ww bread, 10 peanuts

1 cup of coffee w/ 2 tbsp of cream 

Meal two:
1/2cup oats, 3 strawberries
Eggwhites=  30grams ( 6 scoops of 1/4c)
3 tbsp Salsa 
12 whole wheat reduced fat wheat thins
10 pecans
2 fishoil tablets-- Not sure how many to take

Meal three-
apple
1.5 whey
2 fishoil tablets 

Meal four-
3/4c brownrice
5oz chicken
1 cup greenbeans
??Fat? 

Meal five-
1/2 oats
5 eggwhites
??FishOil HERE???


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

15 a day for your fish oil capsules.

Stacey............thats not high carbs honey.  Thats like my low carb day if that 

Don't be afraid of the carbs   Eat girl Eat


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2003)

Do I need to keep these tablets in the fridge?? Or is my office desk okay--its always 72 degrees in here! Brrrrr


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2003)

I AM Afraid of the carbs-- I just can't handle eating that much---- Especially at work!!!!

15 tablets a DAY!! holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay so do I not eat any more peanuts/cashews????


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2003)

Sweetie, take it easy! Carbs are not evil if used the right way. I was scared too in the beginning, but I decided to trust Jodi and her fellow hotties  And you are NOT supposed to measure on high carb day! Just EAT


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks sweetie!! But I do have a problem--the only carbs that I like on that list are brown rice and Oatmeal...
So I have been eating whole wheat bread (sugarfree) & today I got wheat thins. Which I know- processed.

I'm SO screwed!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

You can keep the fish oil in your desk.  Ease up on the nuts but 10-15G from fat a day on the nuts is fine especially if your not getting 1-2 meals of a higher fat protein in like salmon, eggs beef etc.

And don't be afraid of the carbs


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2003)

10-15grams a fat per meal--or ALL Day ???

Thank you so much Jodi!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

All day   Between the nuts, fish oil & your fats from the proteins that all you need.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2003)

thanks honey!!  I appreciate it!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2003)

No workout last night-- I was at my parents house. My sister got put in the hospital last night in College Station, and my mother drove up there. We waited forever to find out what was wrong with her..finally at 8:45pm they called--and she has a really rare case of the Flu. Thank god thats all it was!! (her symptoms were - she couldn't walk, or breathe!!! and has a super horrible cold)

So thank god shes going to be okay--I was so scared. Then I went home and made me Protein pancakes. (I used 3/4cup oatmeal, 6 eggwhites)


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2003)

Meals for 10-10  
No Carb Day

SOOO Far-

Meal One:
2 scoops whey, 3 fish oil.

Meal Two:
1.5 whey, 2 fishoil
1.5 greenbeans


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2003)

Tonights workout will be:
10/10

Biceps/triceps

Cardio-- 30 minutes


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Stacey! Your doing so great! I'm glad your sister is okay and only has the flu, that must have been scary. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Hikerchick!  Thanks so much--I'm trying...lol! Ya we were all Very scared about my sis!!! She was in bed all weekend~ Poor thing.. but shes getting better! 
How are you doing?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 13, 2003)

Need to update my journal from this weekend-which was busy!!
Fridaynight--- My workout partner and I walked to the gym (about half a mile) & when we got there it was closed --- we forgot it closes at 8pm on friday nights--which is total crap-but oh well!! So then we walked around the lakes & back to her home- total was about 2.5 miles.  We did our abs at her house--and had to registar for stuff online for our cruise.

Saturday Morning- Cody & I went powerwalking/jogging for 40minutes @ 9:00am on empty tummy! Was a nice morning!

Then I had a wedding to go to-- and that Night Matt and I and friends went dancing--danced a LOT!

Sunday-- off day plus a mini cheat~
Ate good all day then had 2 chicken fajitas, queso & some chips, and mexican rice.. then had about 15 M&M's.  

My tummy hurt after that  

Sooo Today is No carb day- and I'm ready


----------



## Stacey (Oct 13, 2003)

No carb day (kinda) today:  Oct. 13th 

Meal One: 1.5 whey w/water
 2 bitesize cracker

Meal two: 1.5 whey w/ water
  half a balance one bar


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 13, 2003)

Your doing awesome. 

Did you ever buy some of those BCAA's we'd talked about a while back?  If so take those before you do that walk on an empty stomach.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks honey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it when I get compliments from YOU! 

Nope I do not take any drugs..haha!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 13, 2003)

BCAA's are Branch Chain Amino Acids 

No drugs, they are what build muslce so all the cardio these help to not have your muscle break down when doing all the cardio, expecially on an empty stomach.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 13, 2003)

ohhh gotcha.. well then I should find a cheap brand!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2003)

No workout last night-- I did get a lot done though-- started tanning (TRIPS In 34 days),  went by the college here to get information, and went to the grocery store (NEEDED everything..I was there for an hour!) anyway.. I'm all ready to eat awesome for the next 34 days-no cheating at ALL, and to workout HARD!  yahooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2003)

MEALS TODAY: 10/14/03

Meal One:  25g protein of eggwhites (4 1/4c of eggwhites--and a tad more to make 25!)
half a whole wheat bagel
2 fishoil

Snack: yogurt & 6 wholewheat thins

Meal two: 7 slices of Turkeybreast, 4 strawberries
coffee from starbucks  (small -or tall as they say)
3 Fish Oil

Meal three: 5oz. of chicken, 1 cup green beans,1 cup brown rice, 3 tbsp salsa, half slice of ww bread--shared w/ Cody.

15 peanuts
One Chocolate cookie

After workout--had about 15 more peanuts. 
One


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2003)

You'll have to give us a trip report from your cruise.  I think that will be our next vacation ...


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2003)

HI NT!!! 

Oh I will, don't worry!!  My friend and I are going to have A blast! (matt will be hunting in Missouri for 2 wks during this time)


----------



## Stacey (Oct 15, 2003)

Workout last night- 15 minute FAST Walk 
Leg press, Pile squats on squat machine, Leg Curls, 
Overhead press, Tricep push down, bicep curls,

Abs on incline bench- 50reps (should have done A LOT more)


----------



## Stacey (Oct 15, 2003)

MEALS TODAY:
10/15/03

Meal one: 
25g whey
1/2 ww bagel
1 tbsp nat. PB

Meal Two:
4 slices turkey breast, 2 eggwhites (12g protein)
2 cups lettuce
4 Strawberrys
3 fish oil

Meal three:
25g. whey
3 fish oil

Snack:
10whole wheat organic pretzels
1 fish oil or 2?

Meal four:
5oz. chicken
1 cup green beans
1 tbsp pb

Meal five:
TBD
Either eggwhites or chicken


----------



## Stacey (Oct 15, 2003)

Workout tonight will be 40minutes powerwalking/jogging
10 min. elleptical

Bicep/tricep/shoulder.. 
3 sets of 25 lunges w/ weight

Abs on incline:  
Abs on abroller:
?????


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2003)

you just did bi's and tri's last night didn't you?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 15, 2003)

ya--but it was weak!! I was just waiting for the leg curl machine.. I didn't get Into it like normal, ya know.. 

Legs are getting more sore by the minute though!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2003)

haah you could have done calves instead. Or some SLDL's.

lol since it was leg day next time do something for legs in between silly.

hey and i know you probably do this but when your doing the pressdowns keep your abs flexed and tight the whole time. That might help to pre-exhaust them before your ab workout.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey sweetie~ Oh yea, duh..guess I should have done calves or SLDL--what is that?


Thanks for the tip about keeping my abs tight--  I usually remember to do that!! 

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2003)

WORKOUT FOR 10-15

Cardio- 10 minute stepup, knee lifts, etc.. on my aerobic step
Jumping Jacks- 2 sets of 25

Bicep Curls:     15lb db 3 sets of 10
                       12lb db 2 sets of 15
Hammer Curls  12lb db 3 sets of 15
                        15lb db 1 set of 10

EzBar Curls: 40lbs  2 sets of 10

Tricep ropepushdown: 60lbs-  3 sets of 10
Tricep Extention:  using 12lb db. 3 sets of10
tricep dip off stepper: bodyweight- 3 sets of 15

Did more, just don't know the names

Abs on abroller- 3 sets of 15
Obliques on roller- 2 sets of 15
oblique crunch- 2 sets of 20
crunches- 2 sets of 25
V-Crunch- 2 sets of 20


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 16, 2003)

SLDL are stiff legged dead lifts.  These are my fav exercise for hams and your lower butt    When I do them don't lock out your knee's you can get a greater stretch but you can use dumbbells or the olympic bar, the long bar.  Stick your butt out lower the weight down your legs as far as you can keeping your back straight, then focus on using your hams and booty to pull the weight back up to the middle of your thighs.  THESE ARE GREAT!!!!   

MOrning hun how are you doing?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2003)

Oh My gosh-- I do those about 3-4 times a week with two 15lb dumbells!!! NEVER KNEW What they were called!! I LOVE Them though-- I saw it in a Muscle & Fitness for her magazine!!!

YEAH-now I can post them b/c I know what they are called (those are always my Etc., etc... haha)

 THANKS HONEY

I'm doing good-just working-& researching school info (I'm going back) 

how are u??


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2003)

Meals today- October 16, 2003

Meal One:
25whey
1 slice ww sugarfree bread
1 tbsp Nat. Pb

Snack- 4 strawberries, 8 wholewheat organic pretzels (saltfree)

Meal Two- 
30g. whey
3 fishoil

Meal three-
5 oz. chicken
1 cup greenbeans
1 cup lettuce
3 fishoil

Meal four
5 oz. chicken
green beans
3 fishoil

Meal Five
5 eggwhites
1 yolk
half greenapple


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey Stace, are you still doing the carb cycling ?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2003)

Nope!! All I did was get bigger== not what I need right now before my cruise- I know it takes time, blah, blah,blah--- but I have 33 days till My cruise-- I want my Abs To SHOW, And my legs to look great!  

SO I am doing a Low carb/no carb diet--with one carb up on Sundays.  FOR NOW--its what worked for me before- and I stay sane. 

I do want to go full forse in the Carb rotation whenever I'm done with my cruise.. 

It just wasn't doing good things to my body OR My Mind.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2003)

When's your cruise again? lol Sounds like it's about how long my mini-cut is gonna last. I'm cutting it short because mom and dad will be here the middle of Nov. and no way i'm gonna miss out on mom's cooking.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 16, 2003)

I am good hun, just really tired from school and work and missing darren soooooooooo much.  I haven't seen him in a month and I don't know when I will get to see him again.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2003)

DVLMN-- Its Nov. 17 - 22 !!!  Can't wait!!! Soo I'm doing a lot of cardio & lowcarb/nocarb diet- 



SS---Honey I know you miss Darren, I'm sooo sorry!! I wish I could Fedex him to you!!  
Take care of your self sweetie


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> DVLMN-- Its Nov. 17 - 22 !!!  Can't wait!!! Soo I'm doing a lot of cardio & lowcarb/nocarb diet-



Get those BCAA's or your gonna start losing muscle doing all that cardio with the low/no carbs.  

Yeah that is when my parents will be here.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 16, 2003)

hey girls! and devilman  
Stace, your food and workouts are rocking! You have been working hard girlie - how is it making you feel?

shorty, I know how you feel. I miss my honey too.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2003)

Dvlmn-- okay- I will order them from that website- You told me to get the optimum brand right? 
BTW~ I really Really appreciate all your advice (and your friendship) Thanks so much sweetie!!! 

Are you looking forward to your parents coming?? I would be!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 20, 2003)

I am having such a hard time with my body lately!!~ I Know its from all the carbs I have ate--and I feel sooo guilty for doing it--and All the fat!!! I'm going to do a semi low fat diet/ low carb/high protein for next four weeks! And Up My cardio!!! I have to be in a bikkini in 28 DAYS!   
Its gonna be hard b/c --but I'm doing this-- My work pants are tight, jeans are tight, shirts are tight.. I AM NOT GOING TO GET FAT!!! NO NO NO!!!  

How come starving myself sounds pretty good right now?? I feel like all my old ways in high school are coming back to me-- when I worked out like a freak, and ate literally nothing!!!!! BUT damn I looked HOT!


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 20, 2003)

Be careful hun, make sure you eat enough and don't kill yourself working out.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 20, 2003)

I WILL!! Thanks honey!! 

How are you doing SUPER STUDENT (I like that)


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 20, 2003)

SOOOOOOOOOO  Busy I think my friends think I am flacky becasue I bailed out on plans I kinda put together SAturday night but I found out I have a Biology midterm tomorrow,    And I am so not a science person so I have been studying all weekend!!!!  How are you doing hun???


----------



## Stacey (Oct 20, 2003)

Girlie I'm sure they understand!! School comes first!!! 
GOOD LUCK ON YOUR MIDTERM!!! Your gonna do great~ science is SO hard --I know that!!! I always struggled with it!!! 

I'm good.. I'm going back to school in January--so I have been busy planning that- figuring out what I need, etc.. you know the drill!! 
Had a great weekend--Relaxed & ate a lot of yummy stuff--so I'll be clean for the next 28days!!! 
Yesterday I layed out in the sun for 1.5 hours--it was Nice-wish I was doing that now.. I was yesterday at this exact time~!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I am having such a hard time with my body lately!!~ I Know its from all the carbs I have ate--and I feel sooo guilty for doing it--and All the fat!!! I'm going to do a semi low fat diet/ low carb/high protein for next four weeks! And Up My cardio!!! I have to be in a bikkini in 28 DAYS!
> Its gonna be hard b/c --but I'm doing this-- My work pants are tight, jeans are tight, shirts are tight.. I AM NOT GOING TO GET FAT!!! NO NO NO!!!
> 
> How come starving myself sounds pretty good right now?? I feel like all my old ways in high school are coming back to me-- when I worked out like a freak, and ate literally nothing!!!!! BUT damn I looked HOT!



NO YOUR NOT!!!!!!!!!     

Glad you had a good weekend though.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 20, 2003)

Stacey do not go crazy!   I feel more bloated around different times of the month so maybe it's just that for you? Drink lots of water, keep your protein high and get your carbs from clean sources only! haa haa that is so easy to say, why do we have such trouble doing it?  I know exactly where you're at though, babe, just keep plugging away. We're here for ya.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I am having such a hard time with my body lately!!~ I Know its from all the carbs I have ate--and I feel sooo guilty for doing it--and All the fat!!! I'm going to do a semi low fat diet/ low carb/high protein for next four weeks! And Up My cardio!!! I have to be in a bikkini in 28 DAYS!:
> Its gonna be hard b/c --but I'm doing this-- My work pants are tight, jeans are tight, shirts are tight.. I AM NOT GOING TO GET FAT!!! NO NO NO!!!:
> 
> How come starving myself sounds pretty good right now?? I feel like all my old ways in high school are coming back to me-- when I worked out like a freak, and ate literally nothing!!!!! BUT damn I looked HOT!



Omg, did I just wrie that myself?  Haha, honey, that's exactly how I've been feeling too. 

The way we treated our bodies in high school was NOT okay and we will NOT do that again  Deal?  

I'm sure most of it is water weight honey, you've been working so hard 

Let's work that fat off!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> NO YOUR NOT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Glad you had a good weekend though.



Don't worry-- I won't do that--
I think I'm gonna be just fine!  Thanks to you!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Stacey do not go crazy!   I feel more bloated around different times of the month so maybe it's just that for you? Drink lots of water, keep your protein high and get your carbs from clean sources only! haa haa that is so easy to say, why do we have such trouble doing it?  I know exactly where you're at though, babe, just keep plugging away. We're here for ya.



HEY honey~!! I know its much easier to say, then do.. but Now I have NO junk in my home and I'm ready to eat awesome!!!! 

Thanks honey!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Omg, did I just wrie that myself?  Haha, honey, that's exactly how I've been feeling too.
> 
> The way we treated our bodies in high school was NOT okay and we will NOT do that again  Deal?
> ...



Jenny~ I KNOW girl..after I typed that- I went and checked everyone elses journals, then read yours..and Thought I was in MINE!! Lmao!!!

Your right about how we treated our bodies in HS--You have got a deal sweetie!!! It will be hard, but DEAL!
 

I am thinking its just mostly water weight too--but I know I did pack on some pounds!  BUT I'M WORKING IT OFF!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2003)

with the help of Dvlmn--- doing a different STRICT carb cycle--

Today, NO CARBS- 10-21-03

Meal One
 25g whey
 3 fish oil

Meal two
  5 slices turkey breast
  3 fish oil

Meal three
  25whey
  2 fish oil

Meal four
  5 slices of turkeybreast
  2 fishoil

Meal Five
  4oz. chicken
   2 fishoil


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 21, 2003)

You will do great Stace, I know it. It does make you feel better to know that everyone else struggles to though, doesn't it? We're all in this together!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey!! Yes it does make me feel better than I'm not alone-and that you guys have these horrible feelings too.. I wish none of us did.  

Have a great day sweetie! Whens your hubby going to be back??


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 21, 2003)

I wish none of us did too.  It will pass though.

You have the best day too!  I am taking my sweet baby to the outlet malls to go SHOPPING!!!  Yay shopping! I can't wait. 

My honey gets home November 30.  It is a long ways away, but so far time has passed pretty quickly. We're staying really busy. Thanks for asking. 

How are you and Matt doing these days?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey girlie~ Yes your right--it will pass!! 
I have a processing seminar tonight, tomorrow night & thursday nt. ~~ SOOO not looking forward to it-- I will get home around 9:30pm! (from leaving the house at 7am)

OH HAVE FUN SHOPPING WITH YOUR BABY!!!!! I love shopping at outlets!!!! 

Thats good your staying busy while hes gone-I'm glad its going by fast!

Matt & I are okay--the usual bikers fights--but no big deal!! Hes been working sooo much--it sucks~ We never see each other! Thanks for asking. Now Go Shopping!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2003)

Dvlmn-- question for you- please look at my meals--is the fish oil okay? I don't know what else to eat?? 

No green beans today right?!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2003)

right, and you could put heavy whipping cream in with the shakes as well.

Looks great, but if your still hungry after the turkey have another slice or two 

and the chicken breast just make it the whole thing, I'm not sure if 4 oz is a whole one or not. lmao

And if your hungry before bed have another shake with heavy whipping cream


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah when I'm strict and follow this the food is rather bland and nto a big selection for me either.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2003)

Got It!! Thank you so much honey!!!

Kay if I get hungry before my shake at 4pm I'll have another slice of turkey breast

My chicken is the skinless tenderloins...soo I usually have 4 peices!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2003)

workout tonight will be limited.. I have to go to a Processing seminar from 6pm to 8:30pm==so I will get home Super late after picking Cody up from my moms house.

I am planning on doing Bicep/triceps at my home. 

(I did one hour of cardio last night -running, & powerwalking--so I don't feel bad skipping it tonight! )


----------



## Stacey (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm so tired from working all day yesterday-- after work I had to attend a processing seminar that Was Extremly borging!! I knew everything they were teaching. Tonight might be better though --and tomorrow night to. We actually have a final exam tomorrow in it- so gay! Its like a Class-like school! Guess its preparing me for it. I did get a cool pen from it ..haha

I had the worst headache by the time I got to my moms to pick up Cody at 9pm--- got him and then visted and went home-

DVLMN--when I got home I was STARVING- I had 5 tenderloins (chicken) and I put about 1 tbsp of mustard on it--and about 2 tbsp of salsa--I know I shouldn't have put the salsa-but was that little bit of mustard okay?
I also had about 10 peanuts--sorry!!! But then I went to bed b/c I knew I was about to blow the no carb day!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 22, 2003)

10-22-03 wednesday- no carb day #2 

MEAL ONE-- (w/ 2 prenatal vitamins, 1 green tea pill, 1 CLA,) 
25g whey
3 eggwhites (was hungry)
3 fish oils

Meal two-
5 slices turkey breast
3 fish oil

Meal three-   (W/ One Greentea pill)
25 (or a tad more) whey
3 fish oil

Meal Four-
5 slices turkey
2 fish oil

Meal five-
5 tenderloin chickens (fatfree- about 30g. protein)
w/ mustard? (If Okay)


EXTRA:  Diet coke, and I had one sucker


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> EXTRA:  Diet coke, and I had one sucker



Don't sweat it, just keep going with the plan. Sorry to hear you were so hungry, a little salsa won't and didn't kill it so don't worry. Just keep working hard, your doing great


----------



## Stacey (Oct 22, 2003)

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH --- I have a great coach!!!!!! 

I felt horrible about my sucker-- I had it my mouth and was like OMG what am I doing--- Hello BIKINNI In 26days---and I threw it out--soo I had like half! 

BTW--your doing great toooooo!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 22, 2003)

Having my crest whitestrips in my mouth at work--keeps me from eating tooooo


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey girl.  Joust wanted to say hi!!!

Hope you got your pics in mail???  I sent them before I left.

I posted some Vegas pics in Open Chat, check 'em out!

Later sweetie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2003)

HEY HONEY!!!!! ARE YOU HAVING FUN????? We all Miss ya'll and hope you guys are having a blast!!!!!!   
YES I did get my pictures and the card in the mail--thank you SO much--your toooo awesome!!! 

HAVE FUN THERE! 
Can't wait to go look at pics!! Yeah!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2003)

Today is low carb day (25grams of carbs with 3 out of 5 meals) (right Dvlmn??)

So Since I was STARVING---
Meal One
1/3c oats w/ 2 packets of spleda & sprinkle of cinnimon
20g. whey
12 peanuts? ( I know..but I wanted them SO bad Dvlmn)

Meal two-
6 Slices of turkeybreast
2 cup lettuce, little bit of green onions, 3 slices of cucumber
2 fish oil
12 organic ww pretzels

Meal three-
25g. whey
2 fish oil

Meal four
5 slices turkey
3 fishoil

Meal five
Protein pancakes- 
1/3 oats, 6eggwhites, 1 yolk


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2003)

EDIT~
10:34am-- 1 cup of coffee (litterally) w/ 2 packets of splenda. 1tbsp cream.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 23, 2003)

Around how many calories are you taking in? It seems really low. Just curious.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2003)

It is Very low--- and its only for 25 more days--then I will be back on a more healthy diet. I have a cruise in 25 days! Don't worry-- I have a coach helping me on this


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2003)

your right on the 3 meals with 25g each but were is the third meal with carbs?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2003)

HEY! 

Actually--I changed meal two&three..
will tell ya in a sec..
Can I have veggies today???


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2003)

Okay Just updated my meals


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2003)

Meals today- No carb day-
10-24-03
FRIDAY!

Meal one- 
25whey
3 fish oil

Meal two
5 slices turkey
3 fish oil
5 baked porkroin chips (bad--but  a girl had them at work-and I walked by them toooo much!!)--they are 0 carb though 

Meal three- 
25whey
2 fish oil

Meal four
5 slices turkey
2 fish oil

Meal five
4 tenderloin chickens w/ 2 tbsp mustard
2 eggwhites

 Lots of water

UNMENTIONABLES:
2 peices of chewing gum
one diet cherry coke
1 pretzel--JUST one (thank god its all I left in my drawer at work)


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2003)

Processing seminar is Over!!! And I get to work out again

I did do my abs almost every day though in the morning & tanned--I can see my lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Tonights workout will be 45min. jog
-Squats w/ weight?
-Walking lunges w/ 2 10#db's
-the bend over thing where your weights slide down your legs by your body--and come back up
- leg press
- leg curls

Jumping jacks
step ups on my aerobic step, knee ups, side kicks!!!

ABS~~


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 24, 2003)

kick ass your doing awesome


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2003)

Thank you so much coach!!!!!!!  Sorry about the porkroins!!!  they sure were good though.

How are you???
Hope you have a wonderful weekend!!!!!! I promise I will do good. Saturday-high carb (yeah)
Sunday- Low carb (yeah)

Thanks honey!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 27, 2003)

Meals for the weekend-

Saturdays meals were too little--but not bad!!
I had protein pancakes for bfast (1/3c oats, 6 eggwhites)
lunch was turkeybreast & a few ww pretzels--
then didn't eat for 5 hrs-no lie! 
went to moms--had some wholewheat Homemade bread (two slices)
Then had a grilled chicken sandwhich, and gave half my bun to Cody.
Also had handful of peanuts

Sunday-protein pancakes w/ blueberries for bfast
Munched on pretzels
had some turkeybreast,
had tortilla chips w/ cheese dip (homemade w/ skim milk, and lowfat cheese, and salsa) w/ Matt-- BAD!!!
Then made dinner-- baked chicken, 1/3c rice, 1/3c ranchstyle beans,
one talbespoon Nat. Pb

oh yea- 2 chocolate chip cookies! 
I don't know what my deal was---- I was at home all day long--that was the problem!!!!!!

Todays much better though--will post meals soon!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 27, 2003)

Whoa thats a lot of food in 2 days!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 27, 2003)

Todays meals---

Meal one:
25whey
3 fishoil

Meal two:
5 slices of turkeybreast
10 no carb chips (well- 3g carbs)
2 fishoil

Meal three:
Isopure shake -- 2 scoops (50g protein, 0 carb)
--(loan officer called and asked me if I wanted anything from smoothie king-- I always say NO--but it sounded sooo good)

Meal four:
one chicken breast
3 fish oil

Meal five
chicken breast


----------



## Stacey (Oct 28, 2003)

10-28-03
High Carb day

Meal One:
1/2 whole wheat bagel
5 eggwhites
1 tbsp pb

Meal two:
25whey
3 fish oil

Meal three:
5 slices turkey
3 fish oil

Meal four
chicken breast
1/2c brown rice
1 small apple
1 cup green beans

Meal five
1/2c brown rice
25whey


----------



## Stacey (Oct 28, 2003)

My Best Friend had her baby last night!!!!! YEAH!!!! 
Abigail Harris! 
I'm SO excited!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> My Best Friend had her baby last night!!!!! YEAH!!!!
> Abigail Harris!
> I'm SO excited!!!


Oh how fun! Have you seen her yet?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 28, 2003)

Nope! I had to work today But I talked to Stephanie, the new mommie, and she told me to Not even worry about b/c shes going to sleep a lot today!!! And that she will be ready when I get there--I should be at the hospital by 6pm, with balloons & Flowers! 

I'm so proud of her, she was extremly scared of giving birth & SHE DID IT!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 28, 2003)

DVLMN-- MY ABS LOOK AWESOME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Nope! I had to work today But I talked to Stephanie, the new mommie, and she told me to Not even worry about b/c shes going to sleep a lot today!!! And that she will be ready when I get there--I should be at the hospital by 6pm, with balloons & Flowers!
> 
> I'm so proud of her, she was extremly scared of giving birth & SHE DID IT!



It is a scary thing. I was terrified up until a couple weeks before where, at that point, I just wanted her OUT no matter what it took!

Oh, and let's see a picture of those hot abs!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> DVLMN-- MY ABS LOOK AWESOME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


   

Stick with it, your doing awesome.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 28, 2003)

THANK YOU HONEY!!!! 
I know my 5 m&m's didn't hurt me too bad last night!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> It is a scary thing. I was terrified up until a couple weeks before where, at that point, I just wanted her OUT no matter what it took!
> 
> Oh, and let's see a picture of those hot abs!



I BET You were!! Stephanie was the same way!! She was SO Ready for the baby to be out!!!

I wish I could take a pic.. but no pics for 20 more days!!!  Then I promise to share!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2003)

October 29, 2003
No Carb Day

MEAL ONE:  One green tea pill, 1 prenatal vitamin
 6 eggwhites
 3 fishoil

1 cup of coffee w/ 2 tbsp cream (oops)

Meal TWO:
  30g. whey
  2 fishoil
  8 pork roin chips (o carb, 100 calories)

Meal THREE:
   25g. whey
   2 fish oil

MEAL FOUR:
   5 tenderloins w. 3 tbsp salsa
   2 fish oil

Meal Five:
   5 eggwhites (after workout)


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 29, 2003)

I never understood why people liked pork rinds....There are no carbs, but it's basically deep fried pig skin...lol


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2003)

well neither did I until doing a low carb diet--- I NEVER ate them before b/c I raised pigs in high school--- lol-- and didn't like them b/c they said "Pork" on them---- 

BUT--I like crunchy stuff--and this satisfies my cravings


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 29, 2003)

hahhaah, just try to limit them. they are full of salt.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2003)

Actually-- I gave the bag to a co-worker-- I DID NOT KNOW THAT THEY WERE FULL OF SALT= AND I DID NOT KNOW THAT THEY REALLY ARE FROM A PIG!! THAT IS DISGUSTING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2003)

workout last night--30 minutes powerwalk/jog with Cody
step ups on aerobic steps (which are really defining my lower legs..finallllly Something that works!!! 

ABS-- 50 reg. crunches
30 bicylce crunches
25 crunches on each side
25 V-Crunches


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 30, 2003)

hey what day is today?  NO, Low or HI heehehe

gotta keep you on your toes.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2003)

Today is a LOW carb day!!!! 
I'm about toooo post my food for ya too darlin'!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2003)

Meals today: LOW carb day

Meal one:
30g. whey (about)
1 tbsp pb

Meal Two:
2 chicken fajita tacos-- ww tortilla-- only ate One.
lots of lettuce

Meal three:
30g whey w/ water
3 fishoil

Meal Four: (before workout)
Protein pancakes (7 eggwhites, 1/3c oatmeal)
about 8-10 blueberries
1 tbsp pb

going jogging about an hour after that goes down

Meal Five
4 chicken tenderloins w/ salsa
1/3c rice
2 fishoil

HOW Am I doing?? Does it look okay??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 30, 2003)

looks great, and sounds like it tastes great to. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2003)

THANKS! 

Yep--finally some REAL food in my diet!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2003)

Man I love chicken fajitas!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2003)

ME TOO!!  Hi Ann~!!

I like them better from restaurants--this was pretty much homemade--- Made my own chicken & brought ww totilla.  Plain w/ lettuce


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2003)

Cory is going to a Halloween party tonight (no school tomorrow) so I'm thinking John and I should got workout then go to our fave Mexican rest.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2003)

SOUNDS like a plan-- you guys should do that!!!  I wish I could go out to eat w/ My hubby~ We haven't in forever!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2003)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey sweets! 

Look at those meals  I bet you are one hot piece of ass   Actually I know you are!
Doing great Stace, can't wait to see the pics!

Have a great weekend


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

holy hotty is doing great


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

Looks like it might rain... maybe I should go home huh?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey sweets!
> 
> Look at those meals  I bet you are one hot piece of ass   Actually I know you are!
> ...



Thank you so much Jenny!!! I can see a difference in my body following this plan-- I feel "light" and its making my abs show so that makes me HAPPY!!! 

Thanks sweetie!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> holy hotty is doing great



Thank you J'Bo  I'm trying!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 3, 2003)

Okay meals were very weak this weekend--I was Sick All weekend!!!!!!  I still am too but I had to come to work! 
I have a SORE Throat, horrible headache that won't go away, and my body is very very very weak, back hurts..etc... 

So I barely ate anything this weekend! 

Last night I had a few french fries though from Matts order-- and I had a Small chocolate shake  But it made my throat feel good!

Back to the diet today--- It has to be perfect-- 14 days till our cruise!! Actually-- 2wks from now I will be on the plane to Florida!  Yeah!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 3, 2003)

Meals So Far today-- 11/3/03
(no carb day--but I did have a med. green apple)

Meal One:
25g whey 
3 fishoil

Snack: med. green apple -- was about to pass out--very light headed-- helped!

Meal two
5 slices turkey, 1 cup chicken broth soup(for my throat)
3 fishoil

Meal three
25 whey
2 fish oil

Meal four
5 tenderloins, 1/2c greenbeans
1 tbsp pb

Meal five
4 slices turkey
2 fishoil


----------



## Stacey (Nov 3, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DVLMN!!! Hope your having a wonderful day!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2003)

It's not possible to get better looking, is it?? 

I think I may need to accompany you on your trip to keep the guys away because you'll certainly be the center of attention.  That, or you better wear a outdated full one piece bathing suit.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 3, 2003)

LMAO @ NT!!! You sound like Matt-- I should wear an old granny lookin' swimsuit!! LoL!

Thanks for the compliment--your such a sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I will have my hot pink swimsuit & my leopard (pink & black) with me!  

How are you honey?? I love all your pictures u posted --you look Hot and so does the Mrs.!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2003)

No need to thank me ... and for a first, I agree with Matt 

Thanks ... I look hot ...  ... now that is a stretch, but thanks!  

I am good.  Trying to get back into regular work hours.   We went to a Halloween party and must have been on Vegas hours.  We arrived around 12:30 and only heard two songs from the main band.  An hour later, the party was shutting down.  The 3 of us were just ramping up.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm sorry you were sick this weekend sweets!  Feeling better today?

Wohooo, I'm looking forward to those pics of you in the hot bikinis   I'm sure all the guys agree with me!  

Keep up the great work hon!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 3, 2003)

NT~ hey honey!! Yep that is a first for you to agree with Matt!!  LoL

Thats hilarious that you guys were still on vegas time & ready to party when everyone was ready for bed!! 

And YES YOU ARE LOOKING MIGHTY HOT IN THOSE PICS!~ AND I LOVE YOUR AVI!!! WooHOOO SEXY!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks Jenny so much!!! Well My body feels a little better today--but my throat still hurts 
I had some warm chicken broth at lunch w/ my turkey sooo that made it feel good!  Thanks for checking on me

I don't know how hot those pics will be, but they should be an improvement!! 

YOU KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK TOO HONEY!!!  I'm always checking on you in your journal!!


----------



## lina (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi Stace!

Just a quick hidihoo!!!! Hope you feel better!  How are things?  My tummy is under some turbulence too and had some nice warm soup last night and felt sooo good afterwards that I'm making more soup tonight!  Feels good especially since today it's rainy and around 40s temp.  It is probably still warm in Texas though?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey Lina!!!! I have missed you sooo much~ Great to have you back here!  Ya girl that soup helped me sooo much yesterday with My throat!! I hope your tummy feels better!!!

Our weather is Hot-- Sucks!!!! Its cloudy and probably in the high 80's. Now 2 wks ago we had a cold front come through and it was in the 50s here-- soo nice!!!!! I miss it!!! I think we are suppose to have a cold froont come through on Friday--hoping!

Take care honey!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2003)

Last nights workout- 11/3/03

20 minutes on treadmill with a very high incline--at times I had it at 12! Fun! 

Lat. pulldowns- 60lbs  3 sets of 15

machine Pushups (whatever they are called)- 3 sets of 16@ 45lbs

Tricep extentions- 3 sets of 15 holding 10lb.db
Bicep Curls- 2 sets of 12   w/ 15lb db
                    1 set of 20 w/ 12lb
Hammer curls- 3 sets of 16 w/ 12lb.
Tricep rope extentions- 2 sets of 14-- 45lbs

Abs on incline bench- 50 reps
reg. crunches- 2 sets of 20
oblique crunches- 2 sets of 15 (on each side)
V-Crunch- 2 sets of 25
Bicycle -- 2 sets of 15


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey honey!

Glad you're feeling better 

Workout looks good


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks sweetie!!! My body feels better-- throat is not as bad today!!! 

Have a great day!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2003)

WORKOUT 11/4

55 minute powerwalk w/ friend & Cody
LOTS of Abs & Stretching!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2003)

TODAYS MEALS 11/5

Meal one w/ one prenatal
2 scoops whey (44g. protein)
handful of peanuts

Meal two
25g whey
5 pork roins
3 fishoil

Meal three
4 chicken tenderloins (baked)  w/ mustard
3 fishoil

Meal four
5 eggwhites
2 fishoil


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

12 days til what???


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2003)

Til My Cruise!!!!  YEAH!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

How'd I miss that piece of info 

Cool!  Where are you going?  Are you leaving out of Galveston?


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey sweetie! Wow! Your cruise is in 12 days! I am soooo jealous. Where are you going to go again?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey Butterfly & Hikerchick!  
How are ya'll??

Actually My friend & I fly to Florida and Leave out of Port Canaveral (or something like that..lol) then we go to the Bahamas- on the way there we stop at a resort style island made for cruise ships to stop at-- Cococay Bay-  Lots of things to do there-- we will be there all day - then leave out and the next day arrive in the bahamas and we will be there from 7am to I think 3am the next night! 
Its a 5 day cruise!! SOOO EXCITED!!!!!!

I'm ready to--my body has looked this good in a LONG time---thanks to the help of DVLMN!!!!  And having a dark tan helps!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

g'morning, Stacey!
excited about your cruise! That is high on my 'to do' list!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2003)

Good Morning Burner!! Yes ~ I'm VERY excited-- kinda scared b/c I hate flying--and then I'm afraid the boat will sink- or I'll fall over board~ But its all good

How are you cutie?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

fat..

little heavy on the phobias, aren't we?
let'see: take something to sleep on the plane.
go and find an attractive, yet wearable life preserver. Make sure it matches and compliments your bikini..

my loan isn't going to go thru...but am working on a plan 'B'....


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2003)

You're a cutie!! You look like Trista from the bachelorette!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

Sounds like a blast!!!  What cruise line?  Make sure you get lots of pics of you in that bikini


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> fat..
> 
> little heavy on the phobias, aren't we?
> ...



LoL-- thanks for the tips honey!! Yes I'm a big phobia!! Major!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You're a cutie!! You look like Trista from the bachelorette!



WoW thanks!!!  Your so sweet!!!: )


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2003)

Butterfly-
Its the Royal Carribean cruise line~ 

Don't worry I'm even going to take a pic of me in my bikinni BEFORE I leave on my trip (before all that buffett food)


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Stacey!

I thought I'd drop in and say, "Hello"!    12 days until the cruise, huh?  

I'll PM you and let you know of my agenda etc.!!  


In regards to your foods......

"TODAYS MEALS 11/5

Meal one w/ one prenatal
2 scoops whey (44g. protein)
handful of peanuts

Meal two
25g whey
5 pork roins
3 fishoil

Meal three
4 chicken tenderloins (baked) w/ mustard
3 fishoil

Meal four
5 eggwhites
2 fishoil

*I want some!   *

Come down to WPB Stacey and kick my trainer's butt and tell her to feed me more!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2003)

HEY DAVID!!!  Great to see you in here honey  
Yep-- 11 days now-- I hope the weather is great! 
How are you today??

Yes--- Let me know of your agenda hon! 

Come to houston and I'll share my food and not tell your trainer!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Butterfly-
> Its the Royal Carribean cruise line~
> 
> Don't worry I'm even going to take a pic of me in my bikinni BEFORE I leave on my trip (before all that buffett food)



I'm sure you'll take plenty of pics, but will we get to see any of them?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

Has anyone told you what to expect the first night on the ship?  Like they make everyone get together for a fire drill... don't freak out though, it's only a drill


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

Oh and make sure you take enough $$ to tip your waiter and room persons at the end of the cruise.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm sure you'll take plenty of pics, but will we get to see any of them?



Hey NT! Yes of course-- You will get to see some!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Has anyone told you what to expect the first night on the ship?  Like they make everyone get together for a fire drill... don't freak out though, it's only a drill



WHAT??? No --Nobody has told me that. I have been warned of a lot of things--but not that! 
  The girl I'm going w/-- her parents have been on over 20 cruises--but she must have forgotten to tell me that. 

Lordy--
Thanks honey for the warning!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Oh and make sure you take enough $$ to tip your waiter and room persons at the end of the cruise.



YEP-- I have been saving!!!!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi Stacey!!!

You must be getting excited for your cruise.  Less than 10 days!!!  

Check your PM's


----------



## Stacey (Nov 10, 2003)

HEY DAVID!! Yes I am SOOO EXCITED!! One Week from Today! YEAH!!!

Aww thanks for the reminder on my pm's!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 10, 2003)

Todays meals are off big time!!!!

I woke up at 5am with a SUPER bad tummyache-- threw up 2 times and I have been in the restroom a ton of times this morning with --umm-nevermind-- just the nasty stuff you don't want to mention. Don't know why?! I feel so bad

So I have had 2 peices of lowcarb bread today (sugarfree)--- will try and eat some green beans for lunch later--


----------



## butterfly (Nov 10, 2003)

Sheesh honey!  You think you got a virus???

BTW, what cruise line are you going on?


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY DAVID!! Yes I am SOOO EXCITED!! One Week from Today! YEAH!!!
> 
> Aww thanks for the reminder on my pm's!!



No problem.    Just making arrangements bc/ my Best friend lives up in Orlando and I wanted to make plans thereafter, with him.  

Sorry to hear about your tummyache!  Hope you feel better and VERY soon!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Sheesh honey!  You think you got a virus???
> 
> BTW, what cruise line are you going on?



Yep I have a virus! Sux-- I still feel yucky--but not as bad as yesterday. 

We are going on the Royal Carribean!!  yeah!
How are u?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> No problem.    Just making arrangements bc/ my Best friend lives up in Orlando and I wanted to make plans thereafter, with him.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your tummyache!  Hope you feel better and VERY soon!



HEY! I think we get back to the port at 10am on Friday! 

Thanks honey-- I hope it goes away FAST too!!! 

What really sucks is My Husband leaves tomorrow for Missouri--for 2 wks. And I feel crappy!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2003)

Meals today:

Meal One:
1 slice low carb bread w/ 5 eggwhites, tbsp of pb

Meal two:
30g. whey 
3 fish oil

Meal three: 1 cup green beans, 1 scoop whey &
about 10 Carb solution chips --so good (heres the nutrition label- (calories 130, Total fat 6grams,carbs- 3,  sugar- 1g.  Protein 18 grams for 21 chips)

Meal four:
chicken breast, mustard

Meal five
3 chicken tenderloins w/ salsa

MAKING Homemade Chocolate Chip oatmeal Pecan cookies tonight for Matts Grandpa & Uncle In Missouri--- hes going there late tomorrow night and I'm sending them with him!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2003)

This morning I worked out for 15 min. before work-- did my abs on the ab roller & I did step ups/ step up w/ knee on my Huge Aerobic step

Tonights workout
Biceps/triceps
1 hr powerwalk w/ my Bahama travel bud!
10 min. elleptical


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY! I think we get back to the port at 10am on Friday!
> 
> Thanks honey-- I hope it goes away FAST too!!!
> ...



Oh wow!  And your not feeling good, either!    Hopefully your cruise will be a wonderful relaxing experience!!!  I know it will!  

Did you check the last PM I sent you?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey David--I know it will be a great, relaxing trip!! I can't wait to be laying in the sun!!!!  I'm feeling much better now too--thanks! 

How are you?? Oh I'm sorry---  I SUCK at checking Pm's and Replying--ask anyone here! 
I'll go check it out! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2003)

last nights workout-
15 minutes on elliptical PLUS We walked fast to the gym (about 3/4mile)

Leg curls w/ 65lbs (going light)   4 sets of 16

Stiffed leg (where the weight slides down your legs to your toes and back up..what are these called again?)  
did 4 sets of 20 holding 2 12lb db.

Pile Squats (bar plus 20lbs)  4 sets of 10

Lunges-  3 sets of 25 using 12lb dumbells.

Abs on incline- 2 sets of 30
Regular crunches- 2 sets of 20

had to go home and make cookies--


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2003)

soooo how's the eating now that your feeling better?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2003)

HEY HON!! 
Meals are great!!!  thanks for asking!! I will update!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2003)

I bet they are now that they aren't making you sick.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2003)

Meals WED. 11-12-03

Meal One:
30g whey
3 fishoil

Meal two:
5 slices turkeybreast
5 blueberries
half ww bagel

Meal three:
4 slices turkey
3 fishoil
One bite of a mini mini mini hershey 

Meal four:
4 chicken tenderloins
1 cup green beans
1/3c ranchstyle beans
8 peanuts

Snack before bed:
10 sf peanuts

WATER:  5 liters


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2003)

Hubby left at 2am this morning for Missouri  He will be there for 2 weeks!! 

Did not workout last night--only did abs before bed and some step ups
Helped him pack


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2003)

MEALS 11-13

Meal One:
1/4c oatmeal
6 eggwhites
3 fishoil

Meal two:
Chicken breast
1/3c ranch style beans
1 cup green beans
sugar free jello- 1 cup 

Meal three:
4 chicken tenderloins
1 cup green beans
15 sf peanuts

Snack:
15 sf peanuts
1 cup of lactose free skim milk


WORKOUT was 25 minute powerwalk/ run with Cody
Lunges, squats, step ups
abs


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2003)

MY CRUISE IS IN 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2003)

You are going to have a total blast!!!!!!!  Remember to take lots of pics, I'll be waiting to resize them for you


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2003)

Thank you sooooo much Ann!!!! 
I will take a ton of pictures~ don't worry!!!!!!
I CAN'T WAIT! 

I will miss you guys while I'm gone--

Everyone have a great weeK!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2003)

Have a GREAT TIME HONEY!!  When you get back I'll be in the US with my honey 

Have a blast sweets, and yah, take lotsa pics


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2003)

THANK YOU JENNY!!!!!!!! 

I HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT TIME TO SWEETIE!!! Have a safe trip & have a wonderful time~ I'm sooo excited for you!!!!!

I will take LOTS of pics!! 

XOXO


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2003)

Did you get my email???


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2003)

ummm...let me check--- I need to open my work one


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2003)

THANK YOU SO MUCH ANN!!! YOUR THE BEST~ I just emailed ya back


----------



## Stacey (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm Back!! We had a BLAST on the cruise! It was SOO much fun!! The Bahamas is Beautiful!!!  I can't wait to go again! 

SO how is everyone?!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 24, 2003)

You must be soooooooo tan, and now we all want to see pictures, so tell me all about it


----------



## Stacey (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey girl!! Yes I have a great tan! ( I tanned before the trip too though) 
Pictures will come-- My friend has a digital so we will get them up soon. I may mail some to Butterfly also! 

It was awesome!! 
Monday we sailed all night (got on the ship at 2pm)..  Saw a great comedian, ate some cookies (I had 2).. layed in the sun by the pool.. 
Tuesday we got up early and we were in Coco Cay, Bahamas-- Beautiful private Island. We layed out more--and ate barbeque (I had chicken and Veggies).  We layed out all day---staring at beautiful green/blue water!  That night we left there and sailed slowly to Nassau. We ate a 5 course dinner that night (the waiters helped me with my picky eating- we had the same 2 waiters everynight--sooo they knew I liked my grilled chicken & veggies).. saw a broadway show that night, gambled, walked around outside and stared at the ocean--beautiful!!! 

Wednesday we woke up at 6am and we were in Nassau, Bahamas-- we got up ate breakfast & went to the Straw market-where you can shop/bargain. Got some cool stuff.
Then at 10am we went to the Dolphins--on Blue Lagoon Island. We played with the dolphins, swimed with them, (Just one at a time..her name was Nina, and she was one month pregnant) She gave us Hugs, and kisses, etc.. LOTS OF FUN! I lOVE DOLPHINS! 

Then at 1pm we went to the Atlantis Resort--- on Paradise Island--where all the famous people go. That was Awesome!!!!  We layed out on the beach, went and did their waterpark, drank one drink at the bar) Toured the hotel, went to their Aquarium. FUN!

That night we had Formal night on the boat--we got all dressed up.. it was fun.. more shows, and other events to do. At midnight they had the "Midnight Chocolate Buffet".. it was beautiful.. chocolate sculpures, etc.. Neat!! I just had a chocolate Chip cookie dipped in chocolate, and a strawberry dipped in choc.

Believe it or not.. I lost weight on the cruise--all we did was walk walk walk walk, up and down stairs~ It was 14 storys tall!!

Thursday we were at sea all day-- layed out a lot, gambled, saw some shows, etc... shopped,  We took a Pilates Class with the 3 older women we ate dinner with every night.. that was fun! 

It was a blast. We got home at 7:30 friday night!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 24, 2003)

Glad you had a great hon, you so deserved the break!!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 24, 2003)

Wohoo babe, sounds like a blast!  I'm so happy for you 
Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> Pictures will come-- My friend has a digital so we will get them up soon. I may mail some to Butterfly also!



Why don't you just get them put on CD?  

Sounds like a great time.  Have you ever done an all-lncusive resort?  We were thinking of a cruise, but it seems as though it might be more expensive than an all-inclusive.  Just wondering.  Perhaps pics will help change my mind.


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 24, 2003)

Stace that sounds like so much fun! I can't wait to see the pictures. I bet it felt great to have that much fun and still lose weight! 

nt, my hubby and I are thinking of doing an all inclusive too, need to look into is some more though. Need a good one for the baby too.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey Butterfly, Jenny, Nt, & Hikerchick!!! Thanks guys 
Nt-- I'm getting them put on a disk--but I didn't want ALL of them --they told me to bring back the negatives I want on the disk- so thats what I'm gonna do! 

I have done an All-inclusive week trip and the cruise is all inclusive also. EXCEPT For alcohol and Soda. The cruise is the cheaper way to go (if you constantly search on travel sites--its best to book closer to the cruise---not for off) 
So If you drink a lot you will spend a lot. I don't drink much, so the cruise was a lot cheaper for Me. 

There were a lot of little kid activities also.

Hikerchick-- we heard from a lot of people there that if your doing a cruise with children, Go on the Disney Cruises!! They are the best. They keep the kids ALL day --with loads of things for them to do..and lots of partying for the parents too. 

My cruise line had a LOT of older people & families...we didn't see any single people.


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 24, 2003)

Oh Stace that sounds awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks!!! It was pretty awesome!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

dang! You are back already????
Man, I hgave not been keeping up....
Bad Mike!
Hada  great time though?
can't wait to see pics!
BTW..nice mail about Thanksgiving you sent!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

HEY BURNER!! Yep I'm back-- I was gone all last week!! 
How are you?? Congrats on the email you sent out--about the house! Thats great! 

Thanks about my email! I thought it was neat! 

Pics are coming sooooon!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm sick!  I felt crappy all day yesterday-- sinuses, sneezing, coughing, and a slight fever-- today too!  But I'm all drugged up and trying to concentrate at work!!! 
Vacations are Nice, but the work when you get back SUCKS!  Especially since I'm sick--oh and have Very bad cramps.. 

 kay thats my bitchfest!

Todays meals 11/25

Meal one-- half a sliced peach, few bites of pineapple, 4 slices of turkeybreast

Meal two-- 4 slices of turkeybreast, 10 peanuts, eggwhites

Meal three- 1 scoop protein pwd. w/ medium apple

Meal four- 4 chicken tenderloins (boneless skinless), 1 cup greenbeans

will try and do some weights tonight!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2003)

I find that when I get back from vacations, I seem to get sick too. I think It might be the changes in the weather!  Glad to know you had a great time on you trip, welcome back!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2003)

I haven't been feeling well either Stace, maybe it's the quick temperature change.  I'm working from home today.

Got plans for turkey day?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks Jill! It may be b/c of the temp change. ??

I think Butterfly has it-- it was hot on the weekend & in the 30's monday morning-- yuck!!!!

Butterfly- We are staying in town this year-- usually go to Brenham, but all my family is here b/c one of my great Aunts is super sick (has been in ICU for over a month).... don't think shes going to make it  So my granny is down here. 
First we go to Matts grannys (Its Matts Birthday also!!) then we will go to My Aunts. 

What about you?? What are ya'll doing?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

B~Your lucky you can work from home-- I would really do that today if I could!!!!  Hope you start feeling better!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

I've got a case of the sniffles...does that count??

I need to knock them out..as we are going to Mexico in three weeks!
I went last year with a serious sinus cold..almost couldn't dive...

Glad you had a great time!
Did you get the link to my web site to look at the listing?
it is:
www.mikespeakhomes.com
go to the featured homes. it is the lsat one on page three.
I have borrowed the others until I start getting my own to put in there..
I still need to load up my 1800# for them!
will do that this weekend.

so..I've missed out...how's the job thing going? still there? looking? gone? new place?
So..two differetn placed to eat turkey day? Are you going to eat @ both places?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Butterfly, Jenny, Nt, & Hikerchick!!! Thanks guys
> Nt-- I'm getting them put on a disk--but I didn't want ALL of them --they told me to bring back the negatives I want on the disk- so thats what I'm gonna do!
> 
> ...



Thanks Stacey!

We have been looking at the Disney cruise as we've been to Disneyland twice now and I thought it would be something different to take the cruise.  Kids are kept busy all day - excellent!  How do the parents party?  Do they have a babysitting service on the boat?


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2003)

I didnt realize you are from texas, probably not much of a temp change.  For me its like going from +30, to -25, a big diff in weather!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi Burner!! 
Yep I checked it out--real nice 
Thats awesome!

Sorry your sick!! I am sure it will go away soon. Hope So at least!!

I'm still at the same dreadful job... will start looking in January when the business picks up and people start hiring!

I usually have a taste of food --not much at all--at Matts familys--then I eat a good meal at my familys!
Thats my cheat day for the week-- plus drinks on friday night....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

NT-- your welcome!! I don't know if the partying is what you have in mind or not--- I'm a lot more calm then you.  Theres gambling, broadway shows, dancing, swimming, relaxing, comedians..etc...
I would check it out big time before you go---


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

Jill-- that is a big change for us though-- we are use to 80' weather-- and to drop to 32 degrees in One day--was a big deal.


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey Stace!
Are you feeling any better? If I don't talk to you have a wonderful Thanksgiving! I hope you and your family have lots to be thankful for this year.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> then I eat a good meal at my familys!


hmmm...cranberry sauce....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey Hikerchick!! Thanks so Much!! I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving also sweetie!! We do have a lot to be thankful for!! Your the best!!! Have a great holiday!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

burner-- Yuck-- I don't like that stuff-- you do??

I can't wait for Grannys dressing! Yum!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

hell yeah!
seedless.....

I even like....egg nog!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

I will indulge once a year..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey Stacey.    Just me, stopping by!!  Go get your PM girly, I sent you one.

Loves
Tam


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi there, sounds like your trip was awesome


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hell yeah!
> seedless.....
> 
> I even like....egg nog!



gross-- your weird..JUST KIDDING!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey Stacey.    Just me, stopping by!!  Go get your PM girly, I sent you one.
> 
> Loves
> Tam



YEAH!! YOU made it in here

I Pm'd ya back darling!! 

XOXO,
Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Hi there, sounds like your trip was awesome



HEY HONEY!!! How are you??? How was your time w/ your parents? Hopefully great!!

Yep- My trip was SO awesome!!!! 

Happy Thanksgiving sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 1, 2003)

Well back to work-- I can't believe its December 1st!! 
We had a wonderful weekend-- I got to be with my hubby from Wednesday to Sunday night!! No work for him-- it was great!! We went shopping, went out to eat, went dancing with our friends, had a small party at our home, and visted with family a LOT! .....ate a lot!!

Saturday my Great Aunt Grace died though...shes been in ICU for the past 2 months. Sad! I think her funeral is wednesday--maybe tomorrow though.

On a better note-- hope everyone had a great weekend  & a nice thanksgiving.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 1, 2003)

oh man, that sucks I'm so sorry to hear about your Aunt, but at least she's not in pain anymore. 

glad to see you have a good weekend with your hubby, you don't get long weekends together very often.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 1, 2003)

thanks dvlmn! Yes, your right, shes not in pain anymore!!

I know--Matt & I never get weekends like that. It was nice!!!

Okay coach- I'm starting over on my diet tomorrow--  with your cycling plan. But tomorrow & Wed. are going to be no carb days!

I need to look up fitness comps. Really want to do that- just don't know if I have the extra cash. 

Money is really tight right now!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 2, 2003)

Tuesday, December 2nd (really don't want to be at work & I got here at 7:50am so I can leave at 4:30 for the memorial service )

Last nights workout was 40 minutes powerwalk/jog with my dog & lots of abs & stretching..

Meal One: 8:00am
  one prenatal vitamin
6 eggwhites
10 peanuts

Meal two: 12:00pm
5 slices turkeybreast (fresh cut up from the deli market)
3 strawberries
1 cup greenbeans

Meal three: 3:30pm
25g whey (my yucky one)
 
3 fish oil

Meal four: 5:30pm
5 slices turkeybreast
3 wholewheat pretzels

Meal five: 9:30pm
chickenbreast w/ salsa & Green beans


----------



## Stacey (Dec 4, 2003)

Last nights workout- 25 minutes powerwalk/jogging
And  A lot of abs & Stretching.

Meals were super clean.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 4, 2003)

Stacey ... you said you were going to post vacation pics ...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Last nights workout- 25 minutes powerwalk/jogging
> And  A lot of abs & Stretching.
> 
> Meals were super clean.


Bet you felt good after that 

Hi Stace


----------



## maniclion (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Tuesday, December 2nd (really don't want to be at work & I got
> Meal two: 12:00pm
> 5 slices turkeybreast (fresh cut up from the deli market)
> ...



You mean you can stomach more Turkey this soon after Thanksgiving?  Not me I don't even want to write the word it makes me nauseous.


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Stacey ... you said you were going to post vacation pics ...




I recall that from Stacey as well.  Good reminder NT!  I wanna see fun in the sun pics of Stacey, too!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Stacey ... you said you were going to post vacation pics ...


yeah.......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi Stacey  I was just getting everyones pics and stats ready for the update thats soon.... took me ages.....
I couldnt find the rest of your stats... did you end up posting them? Dont worry if you didnt, it's to late now, we'll go with your update stats 
BTW, your pics are  Hubba hubba  I never saw them at the start....


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2003)

HEY GUYS!! Nt Thanks for reminding me. I will have to send those pictures to Butterfly this week!!  I thought I could take my negatives and make a picture CD- But they told me no


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Rissole-- Thanks for the reminder!! I don't know why we did this comp during the holidays?!!  But I'm doing okay!

Thanks for the comment on my pics! 

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> You mean you can stomach more Turkey this soon after Thanksgiving?  Not me I don't even want to write the word it makes me nauseous.



Of Course  I lOVE turkey!!!  YUM


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2003)

Meals today- 12/9

Meal One- 
25g whey w/ water
10 peanuts
half an orange

Meal two-
30g whey w/ water
3 fishoil
1 small apple

Snack- (was starving)
Luna bar

Will Jog that off tonight 

More meals to come---


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hi Rissole-- Thanks for the reminder!! I don't know why we did this comp during the holidays?!!  But I'm doing okay!
> 
> Thanks for the comment on my pics!
> ...


Yeah, it is abit rough over the Holidays.... saving up my cheats 

Hope you have a great day too


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2003)

I do the same thing Ris!!  Save up for cheats


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2003)

12/10/03

Meals so far today-

Meal One-
1 prenatal vitamin, one diet fuel (W/ Effedrine)
10 peanuts & 5 eggwhites

Meal two-
30g whey
1 small apple
3 fishoil

Meal three-
low carb eas bar

Meal four-
Chicken breast, 1 cup green beans, 1/3c ranchstyle beans
15 peanuts


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 10, 2003)

You are so cute Stacey I know what you mean  The day after Christmas we are having brunch at my aunt's house and she is a gourmet cook as well as homemaker and seamstress and can sell whatever she wants.  So I am saving my cheats for her


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey sweetie!! Oh wow-- Thats a good aunt to have!  She sounds like My Granny!!! Gotta love them!! I save my cheats for Christmas day~ And Matts families christmas--his mom cooks real good! YUM!
How are you?


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 10, 2003)

As soon as today is over I will be GREAT!!!!  I had my biology final last night and this morning is my last final and I am turning in my last paper.  So I will tell you how things go, how are you doing??  Ready for the holidays????


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2003)

I thought this week was finals. THATS GREAT GIRL!!!!! I know you will do wonderful!! Yeah You need to celebrate tonight!  

Yeah- I'm ready for the holidays-- I love seeing all my family & eating good meals with them-- and I LOVE cooking for them tooo!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 10, 2003)

morning Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2003)

Morning NT


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Mmmm  we're getting a ginger bread house today


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2003)

mmmmm!!!! Those are TOO Pretty To eat!!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 11, 2003)

and they taste sooooooooo good, hey stacey I got an A- in my Biology Lab, lets see what I get for my class, cross your fingers!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 11, 2003)

Morning Mrs. Stacey  again.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2003)

YEAH PAM!!! I'M SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!   CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2003)

Morning Mr. NT!!  How are you doing today???


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2003)

EDITED MY MEALS FOR YESTERDAY-- 

Heres my workout for last night- 12/10 
Had a great workout @7pm to 8pm (had to Rush home to watch Trista & Ryan's wedding. I am loving that name Trista--- thinking of naming my daughter that if I ever have one.  Trista Marie Kidwiler-- Kinda cute.

ANYWAY-
20 minutes on treadmill rotating incline & speed... felt great.

Shoulder press, Vertical press (where you push out w/ arms?)
Tricep extention, tricep rope pulldown, LOTS of Bicep curls, Hammer curls, Overhead extention, LEG PRESS, Calves on leg press, Leg curls, ABS On Incline.

 Sorry don't have time to put weights/ reps


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 11, 2003)

I like the name.....I think it's really cute too.

How are you girly?  Hey is this where your journal and postings are now?  Just wondering, I think I put a reply in your old journal on the regular journal side.

Hope all is well.  MIss you
Tammy


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey girlie!!! how are you??
Yep- I post in here almost everyday!~ Try to get my meals posted in here to. 

I like that name too-- I should see what Matt thinks--but we have LOTS of time on that. 

I MISS YOU TOO--
Whats new?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 11, 2003)

Unfortunately, no baby news to tell you about....

I said last month though that we wern't going to be worrying about it or trying in November or December and then at the first of the year, I was going to do the ovulation monitoring with my doctor's office.   It's expensive, but we're willing to pay it to try to get pregnant.  

What's new with you?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm Sorry sweetie!!!! I wish you could get pregnant on your own without having to pay so much!!! Your in my prayers!!!

Not much new over here--just working, working out, and looking for a new job!!! oH and christmas shopping


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 11, 2003)

You're looking for a new job too?   So am I.

You're in my prayers too sweetie.   Sooner or later, you and I both will get all we want.   Lord knows we deserve it!!!

Off to get some lunch and go shopping.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2003)

Yep--Looking-- hopefully something will come up-GooD luck to you -- I thought you liked your job?

I know right, one day we will both be pregnant--watch it happen at the same time!! Wouldn't that be neat!!

Have fun at lunch- I still have no idea what I want--what r u gonna get??


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2003)

Meals today: 12/11

Meal One: 30g whey, 1 tbsp pb, 1 slice ww low carb sugarfree bread
one effedrine, one prenatal

Meal Two: one small ww tortilla, 5 oz. chicken, 1/2tbsp pb, 1 med. apple

Meal three: 30g. whey, 3 fishoil

Meal four: chicken breast, green beans, 3 fishoil


----------



## lina (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi Stace...

Just checking to see how you are doing?

Hang in there and I will check back to see your vacation pics too!

Did I miss Ryan's and Trista's wedding?  I had no idea it was on! Pooey!  So busy these days and hardly time to watch my fav shows!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi Lina!!!  Good To see you on here!  Miss ya!

I'm doing good, thank u for asking--your so sweet!
Yep, sorry you missed Ryan & Trista's wedding. It was pretty--but they dragged it out forever. I'm sure they will show it again one day!

How are you doing?? How are your kids?
Hope all is well--take care!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 12, 2003)

Ryan and Trista's wedding is on at my place on Wednesday  Lina can come ova and watch 
 Bloody livin in Oz.... We're one day ahead of every one but 2 weeks or more behind on everything else


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey honey!

Meals are looking clean like always  Can't wait to see the pics from the cruise! 
You getting in the Christmas spirit? I am finally getting there after leaving the stress from school behind 

I hope you're having a great weekend


----------



## Stacey (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey Jenny!  Thanks-- meals were kinda off this weekend- not bad - just not great either. Oh well. 
I need to get into my workout routine again!!! This twice a week crap is not  cutting it for me, but I have been so busy- NO Excuses this week!! 

Yea, I'm in the Christmas spirit--finally!! I have my house all decorated & most of my gifts are bought-- except for my sister & Matt. But I know what I'm getting them-just have to do it. 

I'm glad your not so stressed out anymore!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 15, 2003)

3 years ago today My Hubby proposed to me!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 15, 2003)

Meals today:
12/15 

M1: 2 scoops protein pwd. 3 fish oil

M2: 30g. protein pwd. 3 fishoill, 1 small apple

M3: 7 whole grain pretzel sticks, 1 cup green beans, 4 oz. chicken

M4: will be- 4 oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans, 10 peanuts

M5: probably eggwhites & green beans

All I have in my kitchen is greenbeans, a little bit of chicken, eggwhites, pretzels, & protein pwd.... of course theres Matts junk--but I'm not touching it!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 15, 2003)

Oh Stacey yopu are sooooooo cute


----------



## Stacey (Dec 15, 2003)

ohhhhhhhhhhh Pam sooooo are you sweetie!!! 

LoL!!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 15, 2003)

I am so just like you I remember every date!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

hey girlie~~ Yeah I love celebrating all the dates!! Its Fun!! Last night I made him dinner & greeted him in Lingerie at the door FUN!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

I had my bodyfat tested last night at the gym--never had it done professionaly before--- it's 16%   Is that okay?? The trainer doing it said it was really good...that I was below average. And he said it may be a tad lower b/c I had So much water in me, and a big meal...is that True??


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

Last nights workout-- was great! & I had cramps, therefore it was a challenge getting my bootie up to the gym...but I was glad to be there once I got there!!!

CARDIO:  Elliptical: (just a talking away to my friend at the same  time) 20 minutes.

Weights: Biceps/triceps/shoulders
Also did Leg press & Leg curls since I hadn't trained legs in 5 days. Stayed light w/ a lot of reps. 

Abs on incline bench-- 3 sets of 25
obliques (on mat)-- 3 sets of 20 (on each side)

Workout lasted for 70 minutes!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I had my bodyfat tested last night at the gym--never had it done professionaly before--- it's 16%   Is that okay?? The trainer doing it said it was really good...that I was below average. And he said it may be a tad lower b/c I had So much water in me, and a big meal...is that True??



16% is great!   JBo competes at around 10% ... so that should tell you something.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh Wow Thats too cool!!! I know that above my waist looks real good.. but my legs are so thick & solid I never would have guessed it. 

Yeah!!

Thanks Nt!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Good Stuff Stacey 

16% is awesome


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

WoW THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 16, 2003)

Good morning babe!
16% is awesome! I figured with that tiny waist of yours you wouldn't be much more than that


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

Todays Meals:  12/16

Meal One:  2 effedrine, one prenatal vitamin
2 scoops protein powder,
12 saltfree peanuts
lots of water
Sugarfree gum.  

Meal two:
30gram protein powder
3 fishoil
half orange

Meal three:
4 slices of turkeybreast
3 fishoil
other half of orange (Since I had the sniffles)

Meal four:
4 slices of turkey breast
1.5 cup green beans
2 fishoil

I KNOW that I will have a mini reces peices later-- Theres a jar of them and I have to walk past them to go potty---sooo far--none--but after lunch is when I get weak--- So I know I will have one.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

Thank you sooo much Hikerchick!!!!  

I'm wondering though if I'm 15% because I was full (REAL FULL) of water--and a big dinner??? The trainer said he will do it again for me (for free)


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 16, 2003)

Stace you are such a little hottie I knew you were in amazing shaoe so stop doubting yourself hun    And hey have a piece of candy or two, not times ten or twenty     Good Job Babe!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks SS!!! I have to say that I didn't want to do the bodyfat test--my friend was talking to the trainer, and he did hers..(hers was 24%) and that scared me b/c she looks Real good. Then he did mine, and I was nervous, I knew it would be a tad lower... Then I was sooo PUMPED after he did it--and SO ready to get it lower--I think I'm closer to fitness modeling than I thought!! I told my hubby and he was happy for me--I think it about 2 months I might take pics and contact my Fitness model friend (Been on many mags, and has a hookup--now she does makeup for the magazine fitness models)...

I have a goal.. Finally!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 16, 2003)

YEAH    I am so happy to hear that Stace and to hear that Matt is happy for you also!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS HONEY!!!!!!

Soooo 8 Days until u see your honey??!! Is that the countdown??

OH & I LOVE YOUR SIG!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah actually I need to change it, I have a week exactly, but I am getting kinda frustrated, I really need my period to get here soon    So yeah, I am kinda freaking out a bit, how are you doing??  All done Christmas shopping???


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh my gosh honey--- are u late?? Or you just want it finished before you go up and see him???  I'm sorry sweetie!!!!!!
I'm almost done shopping -- just have my sister, & Matt --and I know what I am getting both!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 16, 2003)

That is good, I hate shoppng last minute so Ionly have little things for Darren's stocking a book for my bro.  I should be getting it in the next few days but I just want it done soon, plus I started BC again but like a week and a half into the new cycle so I am wondering if that is messing things up also.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey you--- I hear ya on wanting to be done w/ shopping!!! ME TOO!! Thankfully Matt & I have a lot wiped out! 

Oh YES That does mess up your cycle--at least it always messes me up!!! Thats probably why girlie!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 16, 2003)

You are wonderful Stace like the best friend who got married and ditched me    You and all th other gals here are awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

awwwwwwwwwww thanks sooooo much SS!! I real feel a strong friendship connection to You and a lot of girls here!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

oops just had a mini reces peices- Yum!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

No workout last night   I had horrrrrible Cramping all night. This has been going on for the past week--(Since LAST Tuesday) I have been living on painpills. Calling Dr. Today! 

Also Had to make my dad a birthday cake, I'm taking it to him tonight!!

Man, I need to be reminded to bring my cruise pictures to work, so I can copy them at Walgreens & send them to Butterfly!!!! Like before next year..haha


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

12-17 Meals

Meal One:  25g whey, 10 sf peanuts

Oh and I did not know that dogs should not eat peanuts!!!! I just read this on Petsmart.com. I give Cody Peanuts every day!!!! No more from now on.

Meal two: 25g whey, 1 ww cracker, 1/3c bean soup, 2 fishoil

 (The "mom" of our office always yells at me for not eating what she cooks for us....and she said she made this for ME, said the beans were sugar free and all (Hmmm?) So I tried a tiny tiny cup of it...the soup part was good. 

Meal 3- 4 slices of turkey, 3 fishoil

Meal 4-- 5 slices of turkey, green beans--then off to the mall with my mom! 


Ummmm.... today I had 2 hershey kisses


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 17, 2003)

You are soooo cute Stacey-  Sorry you don't feel good, I am on my way there too.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks SS!! Your SOOOO cute toooooo !  
Oh no, your getting sick too?? I'm sorry!!


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2003)

Hello Stacey!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

HI DAVID!! How are you???


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 17, 2003)

No not sick, just feel like getting a hysterectomy right now


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! Oh my gosh your hilarious!! Whats funny is I told my girlfriend last night that I wanted one!!! lol

I have had extreme cramps--living off of pain pills/advil, etc.. since last monday-- Dec. 8th.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 17, 2003)

I wish I had pain pills, or something to knock me out so I can not feel them, I went out Christmas shopping have a few stocking stuffers left, but was sweating they hurt so bad.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh honey--mine don't even work that great!! I need something STRONG--I think my body is use to these pills--even though I'm rotating pills... 

Hope your cramps go away= I doubt mine will. I know I have a cysts.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh but you should try ALIEVE--- Works AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

edited my meals!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

hehehehehehe--- I'm eating a blueberry bagel right now...hehehehehehe   I know --its bad--but I haven't had carbs in soooooooo long--been low  carbin/zero carb all week!! YUM YUM!!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey missy no fair on the bagel, actually I am not even craving anything like that, that is always pre cramps    plus I need to slim down a ton so I am going head on to this diet, no cheating even on christmas.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

heheheh I know--but I've done great--and the thought of another 3 day shake day was making me wanna puke!!!!!
LoL (have no money to grocery shop)

I'm proud of you--keep it up girlie!! I only ate that--the rest of today is going well.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

okay I'm sooo bored--somebody talk to me!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 18, 2003)

I'd talk to ya Stace but i gotta go back to work


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

Thats okay RISS--IT WAS NICE getting a Reply though!! 

I'm leaving work in 15 min....soo boredom is almost done!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2003)

Me too... I'd like to get home while the sun is still out!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

I KNOW!!!!!!! EVERYNIGHT WHEN I GET HOME ITS DARK
I only see day light for one hour a day!  At lunch!! SUKS


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2003)

My boss takes a walk around the pond here onsite everyday... he's kinda goofy though... but it is a good way to enjoy the day.

Think I'm leaving now, later sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

Thats a great idea!!! Thanks honey!!!

Have a great night-- I'm leaving too!! Bye hon!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 19, 2003)

Hi there hotstuff 
Are you here today? Just wanted to wish you a happy weekend! Are you ready for Christmas? I pretty much am. I can't resist buying more stuff for my daughter everywhere I go though.   She has too much stuff already!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 19, 2003)

That's exactly how I am!!!  I just can't help myself


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> That's exactly how I am!!!  I just can't help myself


You'll have so much fun buying stuff for the new baby  Do you know what you're having yet?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I KNOW!!!!!!! EVERYNIGHT WHEN I GET HOME ITS DARK
> I only see day light for one hour a day!  At lunch!! SUKS


Left home this morning at 5.30am will get homw at 9.30pm....
 Do i really want to own my own gym??


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

WoW Ris That sucks! Sorry Babe!!!


Hikerchick & Butterfly~~ I know it is a lot of fun buying for babies-- I know I had fun shopping for my friends little baby!!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 22, 2003)

It is fun. My sis in law just had Twins!!  and she already has two boys. I had a blast shopping for the babies. 

Are you feeling better today Stace?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Hikerchick!! Yes I am feeling better today--thanks for asking 

WoW Twins!!! What are they? boy/girl??? Thats Neat!! 

How are you??


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 22, 2003)

She had a boy and a girl. I really don't like the names she picked.   I bet they're cute though, I can't wait to see them! They're in Tulsa, we're in Portland.

I'm doing really good, thanks.  I'm doing the detox fitness plan in Oxygen, have you seen it? Although I just had some whole grain toast and I can't remember if that's allowed on it or not. oopsy!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey!! Oh wow I bet you can't wait to see them! When will you get to?

I haven't seen that plan--need to check it out!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey girls! 

Stace, you hot thang, feeling ready for Christmas? I am sooo ready! Not to mention ready to step on that plane and see my honey  The distance gets harder and harder each day!

How's the body feeling these days? Still having cramps and stuff? I really hope you won't have to deal with that anymore, you need to be happy and pain free  

I really hope I can meet you sometime, I bet we'd have lots of fun together


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi Jenny! Great to hear from you honey!!  YES I am ready for Christmas!!! I Bet you are SOOO Ready to get on that plane!! Do you leave this weekend? I know the distance is hard--but just think- You two are closer (heart & mind wise) than some couples are, and have a better realtionship then some married couples. I am just so happy that you found such a great guy!!

I have to wrap all my presents tonight, and then I start baking tomorrow night!  I'm making bananna nut bread, fudge, Sugar Christmas cookies, and this chocolate dessert (Thats semi healthy) 

Sad to say== My body will not be cramp free until I have a baby or a hysterectomy.   I will have surgery again in a few months--then maybe start trying for a baby?!! Not sure on that one yet.
I do feel good today though- no cramps so far. 

I REALLY want to meet u one day too! We have so much in common that I know we would have a blast together!!! 

Have a wonderful day beautiful!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 22, 2003)

Aww, honey, thank you for saying that about Justin and me! We do have a great relationship and he is always there for me in everyway to support me in everything I do. He is amazing  I try to be there for him too  

Oooh, that baking sounds lovely  I bet Matt will hang around the kitchen all day to get a few bites  I would too! You're such a great wife, baking and taking care of the home  
I did all my gift wrapping today, didn't take too long. I'm pretty happy with the gifts I've bought this year, I put some thought into it.

Aww honey, I'm sorry you're still having cramps  And more surgery?? That sucks Stacey.. Is there a new cyst? I hope Matt wants to try making babies soon, I know how much you want that!

I know, we do have a lot in common! You're an wonderful girl and I really appreciate our friendship  

I'm ready for bed now!! Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

Jenny~ Thanks honey!!  
I love baking!! Matt will be at work for most of the cooking-- but I know I will be nibbling on everything--haha. 

Yep I have more cysts-- I just can tell- it hasn't been declared by the dr. yet though!

I hope you have a Great night--Sleep Well honey!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Why does bad stuff happen to such beautiful people..... i hate it....
You still got a great attitude Stace  Hope everything comes good soon 4 u.

Wanna send me over some of what your baking


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

awww thanks Ris So Much!!!! I have been dealing with this for 2 years now~ So I'm use to it-- Plus- Its better than having Cancer or something else thats horrible. This is not gonna kill me, I may not be able to have children-- but I will be alive! 

I would send ya some, but don't have extra cash to pay for fedex or mail...sorry dollface!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

See what i mean, thats a great attitude  

 i'll spot ya a few bucks


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

lMAO!

Thanks Ris


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

Guess I should post my meals today-- I am pumped about working out tonight!! Have to at least 5 times a week from here to Jan 17th (friends wedding)

Todays meals: 12/22
Meal One: 1/8 slice of coffee cake ---umm yummmm!
2 effedrine, one prenatal

Meal two: 5 slices of turkey breast, 3 skinny slices of summer sausage 
6 ww pretzels

3 bitesize chocolate candies!  Yum

Snack: orange

Dinner: 
baked chicken breast,  1 cup greenbeans, 1 tbsp pb

PWO:
30g protein pwd, 3 fishoil


Crazy meals today-- I know! 

Tonights workout- 20 min. cardio (IF its not raining when I get home)

Weights: biceps/triceps 
Abs w/ ab roller


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Stacey I would I am sorry but that is not what you want to ear about all this.  I just want to hear that you are having babies  

Well have a wonderul Christmas with Matt and all your family and his.    You are such a hottie and have fun time the next week.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

hey darling!! you would what??? 

I know-- I want to be preggo soon too! 
But the hubby doesn't.. same old problem there. About to say screw it.

I HOPE YOU HAVE A WONdERFUL CHRISTMAS WITH DARREN, & YOUR FAMILIES!!! TAKE CARE SWEETIE!!!


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2003)

Stacey,

I wanted to personally take the time to thank you for your positive comments in my own journal and your thoughtfulness you displayed recently!  You're very kind and I'm very appreciated!

Have a great holiday to your hubby and family!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

David~
Thanks so much sweetie!!! Your so awesome-- I can tell already that You & I are going to become really good friends!!! 

I hope that you and your family have a WONDERFUL Christmas Also!!!!

Take care Cutie!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Okay My friend emailed me a few pics from our cruise last night--but I don't know how to get them on here?? This Blonde needs some help


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 23, 2003)

YEAH I am waiting my dear


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Well I have to wait to have someone put them on here for me!! They are big pics too--
WISH I HAD A CLUE-- LOL!! 

How are ya SS??
When Will Darren be there??


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 23, 2003)

He will be in here in 15 hours    I have soooooooooo much to do until then though, so I know this day will go by wayyyyyyyyyyyy too fast  How about you, do you work tomorrow????


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Ohhh WoW 15 hours~~ Awesome!!!!! I bet you do have lots to do!!

Yep we work tomorrow-- I think till 12 or 1pm though?! Not sure yet!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Workout last night- 12/22

Cardio:  25 minute run/walk with Cody.

Weights: Legs, biceps/triceps/Abs 

Lunges:  4 sets of 15 holding 10lb weights
SLDL:      4 sets of 15 holding 10lb
step ups on 14inch step:  3 sets of 12 holding 10lb
Pile Squats:   3 sets of 12 holding 15lb. db in the middle

Bicep Curls:     3 sets of 16-- 12lb
Bicep Curls:     1 set of 10--   15lb
Hammer Curls: 3 sets of 12-- 12lb
Overhead extention: 3 sets of 15 w/ 15lb
Shoulder Press W/ weights:  3 sets of 12-- 2 -12lb

Tricep Extentions:  3 sets of 12- 10lbs
Tricep dips:  3 sets of 12

Abs --      3 sets of 25 with abroller
obliques- 2 sets of 15


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Dvlmn will be putting my pictures in my pic gallery soon!!  Yeah

THANKS DVLMN!! YOUR SO AWESOME


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll keep a look out, I bet you look great!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks honey!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

Pics pics


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Pic


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Stacey (left) & Jentri


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

I know Jenny-- Dvlmn is busy today--but hes gonna do it soon..

But hey look-- I'm learning!!!!!!! 

Above is My GOOD Friend Jentri--my cruise bud-shes the one who lives down the road from me--my workout bud too! 

In that pic we were at a party for my Sister-- It was on November 6th, 2003


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Stacey w/ our cruise ship behind me.

We were at Cococay, Bahamas


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 23, 2003)

OMG Stace you are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  AND SUPER TAN!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks honey!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Did you see the pic of my friend & I together??
I Love that pic-- we were about to start drinking--and I hadn't drank in forever!! It was a "LETS PARTY" PIC!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

Wow! You are so beautiful honey!  Really, you look amazing, what a pretty face!  Matt sure is one lucky guy!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks SOO Much Jenny!!!  Your too Sweet!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

No, I'm not too sweet, I'm just honest  You're so beautiful and you would make a wonderful model! Perfect skin, perfect smile  You're such a hottie


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Jentri & Stacey in College Station, Texas-- party for sis!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

WoW Jenny thanks SOO Much!!!  You made me SMILE REAL BIG

Yuck--that next pic is a blur!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 23, 2003)

I' never got an email with your pics


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

HMMM?
thats strange-- I sent it to your work!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

CocoCay, Bahamas


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

The sunset


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

ahhhhhh- I wanna go Back!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's a nice avi!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Stacey (left) & Jentri



you're a doll Stacey!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Stacey w/ our cruise ship behind me.
> 
> We were at Cococay, Bahamas



you have no idea of how that pose it what I look like in every shot I take on vacation.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

THANKS ANN FOR THE AVI!!!!!  your the best!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> you have no idea of how that pose it what I look like in every shot I take on vacation.



HuH?? What you talking about dear??

AND THANKS!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HuH?? What you talking about dear??
> 
> AND THANKS!



I'm referring to the pic of you with drink in hand and the boat in the background.  Although your drink is probably filled with water and mine would be filled with alcohol.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

LMAO!!!! I got ya now!

actually it was a mix of strawberry daq. and pina coloda-- A MIAMI VICE


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Okay People--thanks to DVLMN
THE rest of my pictures are in my member gallery~~ 

Thank you dvlmn


----------



## butterfly (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's another avi pic... you look so beautiful!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

aww thanks Ann!! That was on our formal night on the cruise!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Stacey!!!!  It looks like you had a wonderful vacation! You look gorgeous too!!! I hope this year has treated you well! I missed "chatting" with you guys!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey stranger!!!! Yes I had a blast--and ThANKS!!

HOW ARE YOU??? 

MISS YA A BUNCH


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2003)

You are a real cutie Stacey! Love the new pics..I only have 12 more sleeps till Im on the beach!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

hey!
hola, super hottie! great pics!


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2003)

I thought I'd step in one more time (before the holiday) and say, "WOW"     What a "hottie" you are!  I LOVE YOUR HAIR! I didn't realize how long and beautiful your hair is!  Great pictures overall Stacey!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey stranger!!!! Yes I had a blast--and ThANKS!!
> 
> HOW ARE YOU???
> ...



Hey girl! I'm doing awesome! I put an update in the open chat area   I'll be starting a journal here again pretty quickly.  Back to the mod/low carb diet and feel so much better!
Have a super Christmas!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

JILL & BURNER THANKS SOOO MUCH!!
Jill have fun on the beach (lucky) 

Merry Christmas guys!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

David~ WoW Thanks soooo much!!!! I like having long hair! Thanks soo much~ I fixed my roots last night  Soo its a tad ashy blond today--but pretty much the same! Your so Sweet!!!! 
I hope you have a Wonderful Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

Hammer (Heather)
Girl Its great to see you in here!!! Can't wait to see your journal!!

Have a Merry Christmas darling!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

Well My legs are SOOO On fire today!!!!!!!!! No Pain No Gain right!!!! 

I'm SOOOO SLeepy Today!!!! Took some effedrine though

Last night I did soooo damn much writing this is gonna make me tired.
First-- I ate some chicken & green beans when I got home at 6:45pm.

Then I made this chocolate dessert--mix all up & drop on wax paper
then made homemade sugar cookies--omg they took forever!!!!
While making the cookies I made Matt a Homemade Spaghetti Pie (kinda like a Lasanga)--had never tried it before-turned out great! 
Then I made more of that chocolate dessert again.
Then I dyed my black pants & sweater BLACK 
Then cleaned the washer out
Then it was 11pm--wow

Then I dyed my hair (just fixed the roots)--& Took a bath~
Went to bed at 1am--and FINALLY FRICKEN fell asleep at 3AM!! Have no idea why--I didn't snack on any of the desserts I made?! Hmmm?

Anywhoo--back to work


----------



## Leslie (Dec 24, 2003)

Awesome pics Stacey!
You look so PRETTY in your avy

Have a great Xmas sweetie


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks SO much Leslie!!!!  
Your my motivation!~

Merry Christmas Honey!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 24, 2003)

if the missus could have a bod like yours all would be well.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

Omg NT! Now Thats a compliment~~ Thanks a bunch honey-- 
Although I saw pictures of the Mrs. And she is VERY HOT!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 24, 2003)

I can see the difference in their bods and Stace IS very hot but I thought the missus had a rather yummy bod too


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

thanks B!

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

well guys they are letting us leave work--- I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas!! 

Take Care & Be careful on the roads!!

I love ya!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 24, 2003)

Have a wonderful Holiday!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 24, 2003)

Meery Christmas Stacey and enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks sooo much Shorty & JLB! I hope you guys are having a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS TOO!  


Well My hubby left this morning for Missouri--he will be there until New Years Eve-- sooo here goes a 7 days of being a scaredy cat at home!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 26, 2003)

Wish mine was only gone for 7 days, not sure if he ever plans to come back.   If you need to chat or get too scared, give me a shout!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 26, 2003)

Hey JLB~ Why do you say that girl??? Did something happen to your guy? I hope not.

Thanks-- I will remember that--


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 26, 2003)

Stace, What's hubby doing? hunting? I know how you feel. I couldn't watch anything even remotely scary on tv while dustin was gone over Halloween. I freak myself out too much! You're welcome to come up to Portland and stay with us, our puppys would have lots of fun playing together.

How's the job search going? any leads?


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 27, 2003)

Let's just say things have been difficult on the home front.  But I am being positive and hoping they will work out.  I can honestly say I miss him so much!


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2003)

Yikes ladies!    And I thought I was the only fraidy cat when home alone at night in my Old Vermont home!  (My grandmother's house that is)  Still to this day, I hate sleeping upstairs... in the dark... in the country... where, 911 takes 40 minutes to get there!

I thought I'd amuse you all with this because your not alone!  As big as I am or was (Sapphire will tell you) I'm a big ol' scared Teddy Bear. (Sometimes)


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2003)

JLB, I am so sorry to hear that and I can only share 1/2 of what you mean.  Recently, my split from a 3 yr. occured ( Sept. ) and the failing of my next relationship, the lonliness I felt hit on Christmas and I was not too cheery.  But, keep your head up and stay positive, OK? I hope it works out for the best!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 27, 2003)

Things will look up soon.  There will be more holidays to make bright!

David...your too funny!   Only girls can be scared!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Hiker--- Well Matts visting his grandparents/ aunts/uncles..etc... and doing a little hunting.  I NEVER watch Scarey movies--not even when he is home. Yep, Every noise bothers me--I hate it sooooo much. Last night I think I slept maybe 3 hours. I went to bed at 10:45, even took 2 tylenol Pm..and was up all night.  Oh well. 

Doesn't help when your dog heres every noise and gets scared too. LoL. I have been sleeping with my TV on too. Kinda helping. And I keep lights on in the living room.
This time its not as bad because his big Truck is in our driveway---when he went in November he had his truck with him. So At least it looks like a guy is at the house. 

Thanks so much for caring... heck if I didn't have to work I may have taken u up on that offer--I know we would have fun!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

JLB- I'm sorry to hear that honey!!! Your in my thoughts!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

David~ Thats too funny that you get scared to. I know when I stay at my grandmas farm I am MUCH MORE scared then I am at home alone. Same reasons as you--- out on a big farm, off a major Hwy, 911 is 25 miles away...and the creeping of gates blowing in the wind, cows mooing, the OLD house creeping...and knowing that its Just Granny & Me... Omg.. I'm getting scared just typing all that. 
I wanted to go up there this weekend (hour away from me) but I didn't --- I would have been worse off.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!

I wish I were not back at work--but really--I don't have anything else to do..haha. 
Might as well make some money


Ohhh Hiker--nope no job leads--but I do need to look at my newspaper from yesterday--have it at home!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

Maybe I should start a new journal???

Here are SOME of my 2004 Goals:

Goals for the new year is to work on my legs-
Make my abs awesome
Do a photoshoot
Get a new job! 

I got a balance ball for Christmas-- which so far has been awesome for my back & abs- love it! 

Had a great leg workout on Saturday night--lots of lunges!!!
ALSO did biceps/triceps saturday!

Starting eating clean today!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for caring... heck if I didn't have to work I may have taken u up on that offer--I know we would have fun!



Anytime babe


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

Meals so far today: 12/29

Meal one: tiny peice of bannana nut bread (I Made the other night--can't wait when its done)
25g whey

Meal two: 30g protein pwd.
3 fishoil


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

I wanna goooo home!!!!!! 

Works SOOO borging today!  yawn!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 29, 2003)

Poor baby!     It's almost over!


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> . Same reasons as you--- out on a big farm, off a major Hwy, 911 is 25 miles away...and the creeping of gates blowing in the wind
> *Yes, that is scary bc/ you don't know if someone is opening it or if there is a wild animal out there!  *
> 
> ...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Hello to the beautiful Stacey  How are you


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

Good Morning RIS & everyone... I'm okay--didn't get much sleep b/c of the NOISY house!!!    ~ I never ever would have thought a brand new home would make THIS MUCH Noise!! Omg!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

DAVID~ Okay now I'm super scared--- Dude you are TOOOOO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!  
I know--the gates at the farm always CREEP ME OUT-- I do not understand how my granny has lived there for 13 years by herself (well my brother lived there for 2 yrs and I lived there for a year in half..but still)

She has 145 acres-- and I'm scared at my house thats not even 1 ACRE! Haha.

Cows do moo at nighttime when we take other cows/calves to the auction--they cry for the babys--its so sad!! And usually we would take cows to the auction barn twice a month-sometimes more---and then they mooooooo for like a week for their babys 

Oh Ya I don't like any noises being made--- at all. Its Spooky!!!

Ya My Granny always ask for me to come & stay the night with her--and I always have a lame excuse for her. Now I do stay when my other family members do. 

HOW ARE YA TODAY DAVID???


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

Last nights workout--was great-- I was trying hard to make myself tired so I could sleep--but that plan didn't work.

20 minutes of cardio--dancing around in my workout room, doing aerobics (making it up as I go) doing jumping jacks, step ups on my aerobic step, knee ups, Tae Bo kicks (lots), step ups on my Fanny lifter (14 inch step), lotssss of work.  & Fun.

Then did my abs on the balace ball---lost my balance and fell on the floor a couple of times 

Lunges w/ 10lb weights across the living room-- 4 sets of 15
Pile' squats w/ 15lb db- 2 sets of 15

-Bicep curls- 4 sets of 12 - 12lb db.
-Hammer curls- 3 sets of 12- 10lb db
-press ups (where u bring the weights up to your chin almost-elbows go out)-- 3 sets of 15 w/ two 10lb db.
-shoulder press ups w/ dumbells - 3 sets of 12 using two 10lb
Tricep kickback- 3 sets of 10 w/ 10lb db's
then this back workout--forgot what its called-- you have your weight in one hand, and the other arm is on the bench--and you pull the weight up like your starting a lawn mower. (I swear My brain is SO fried today--I can think of the names of anything)
Anyhooooo did 3 sets of 15 of those w/ a 12lb db. 

Also did abs on the floor w/ Ab roller

My workout lasted an hour and half


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

I made up my mind for sure last night that I defianlty want to Model--- Sooo My goals are to get my Legs as lean as possible by March and have my pictures done!   I'M so Excited!!!!!!

I know I have talked and talked about it--but I Want it bad now!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

I feel so bad-- My baby, Cody (my dog) has been in his room since 8am this morning  Poor thing. He is tired though because He played at my moms yesterday while I was at work--sooo all he wanted to do last night was sleep. He has lots of water, his toys, and food, and has his doggie bed & blanket...but I still feel bad. 


Food Today:
Meal One: 
Protein shake
tiny tiny slice of Bananna nut bread

Meal two:
about 4 or 5 oz. of deer sausage (SO LEAN)
and 3 fish oil

Meal Three:
protein shake
3 fish oil

Meal four:
Chicken breast, green beans


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

Geez its lonely in here today!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 31, 2003)

Don't be lonely.....
I'm here


Hey babes


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

Last nights workout--- it was fabulous!!!!!!!

25 minute run/powerwalk w/ cody

step aerobics (knee ups, side kicks, etc...) 15 min.

Abs on Balance ball & on the floor

Lunges-        3 sets of 15 holding 2 10#db

Pile squats-   2 sets of 15 holding 15#db in the middle

squats w/o weights- 3 sets of 10

Tae Bo Kicks

Bicep curls w/ 12lb db-   3 sets of 12
Tricep kickback w/ 10lb - 2 sets of 12
Shoulder press w/ 2 12lb dumbbells- 2 sets of 15
overhead extention(name?) 2 sets of 15 w/  a 15lb db

calf raises- 2 sets of 15


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah- good morning honey!! How are you?????
HAPPY NEW YEAR! Can ya believe?!! LoL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 31, 2003)

I can't believe it's 2004 already!!!!   Where has the time gone??

How are you today sweetie?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

I KNOW!!!! Its Crazy!!! Matt & I have been together for 4 years tomorrow!
I'm good~ Just working. I think we are getting off early today! (fingers crossed!!!) I'm very sore in my legs and calves today! Yeah! 

How are you?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

Fitgirl--check out my gallery of pictures!!!!  Dvlmn put them up last week. Its of my cruise to the Bahamas! (I went w/ My friend a month ago)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 31, 2003)

Is it in the pictures gallery?????  I'll go look right now.

That Dvlmn is such a sweetie.......last time I posted to him though, he didn't even reply to me...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 31, 2003)

Ahhhh Stacey, those pictures are really good.....you're so beautiful.  

I love the pic of you with the cruise ship behind you -- looks kinda like you got off the boat, grabbed a drink and then they left without you.....LOL     Ha Ha -- don't you wish??

Me too, I think Brad and I are going to go back to Playa del Carmen next year.  Maybe in the summer.   I can't wait to be back there.  That is the most beautiful resort and beach.    I'll try to get some of those pictures uploaded from our last trip over the weekend.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 31, 2003)

Happy New Year Stacey!

I see the new sig ... and I think you'll achieve your goal - just keep up the hard work and the modeling world will be yours.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

FG~ hey darlin'
Oh yea-- I wish that was really the ship leaving me--haha!! Thanks so much honey!! 
We did have a blast.

I know I love Playa del carmen-- I told Matt we are going back to The Moon Palace Very soon! We went there on our honeymoon! Its beautiful there- and peaceful!!!

Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

NT~ WoW thanks so much for that!!!!! I needed to hear that. I will work hard-- I started working hard on Monday! Can't wait!!!!! Thanks babe!

And Happy New Year to you too sweetie!!!! I hope the Mrs. gets to feeling better real soon!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

Meals today:

Meal One: 30g protein pwd. w/ water

Meal two: 30g protein pwd. w/ water

Meal three (will be) chicken breast & Green beans

(trying for low fat today)


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

MATT COMES HOME TODAY!!!!! (Been a long 6 days!!!)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 31, 2003)

I don't think I'm working all day today either.  When I get home, I'll upload those pics to my journal Stacey.


Hi NT, how are you babe?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 31, 2003)

Fitbabe - I'm great thanks, and your fine self?

Stacey ... I hope she gets better too.  She went to the hospital just before xmas.  The doctors did tests and couldn't really find anything wrong.  She said the doctors told her that finding the cause of stomach problems is very difficult.  They can only treat it with pain killers.  Right now she has trouble eating solid foods, so she's put herself on a liquid diet (soup, protein drinks, etc).  The only real meal she's had was on xmas and that didn't sit right.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 31, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear about the Mrs., NT.   What's the latest?   Any new dr's appts or any coming up?   Please tell her that we're all praying for her and keeping her in our thoughts.

I'm doing just great.  Don't wanna crowd Stacey's journal about me though.   Hope your holidays were wonderful.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

NT Omg thats insane!!! I'm so sorry she feels that bad!!! I hope they find out soon what the problem is!! Poor thing!!

FG-- YOU CAN CROWD My journal about you--- I don't care-- I LOVE chit chat!!


----------



## jstar (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey Stacey 

Keep forgetting you're in the IM comp section...anyways just wanted to wish you a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! Hope you have a fun, safe night!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 31, 2003)

It is very hard to imagine that they can't find the cause of the pain.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> MATT COMES HOME TODAY!!!!! (Been a long 6 days!!!)


Yay! I bet you can't wait to see him and finally get some sleep!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Jstar~ Thanks girl!!! Hope you had a great new years & happy new year too! 

HIKERCHICK~ Omg yes I'm glad hes back!! I have had 2 good nights of sleep!!  YEAH!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

Well I was sick on New Years Eve & new Years Day-- just a bad cold- sore sore throat, Etc.... I still feel yucky!

Matt & I stayed home, which was Fine with me!  And he played X-box while I read magazines. One of our friends did stop by for a little bit.

Hope everyone had a safe New Years!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 2, 2004)

It was until the youth of Edmonton decided that their testoterone needed to be tested.  In fact, it was a bit scary in the fact that we were on an raised platform and the melay was right in front of us.  If it had come onto the small platform, there was nowhere for us to go.  For me, I could have handled myself, but I was very worried for the missus.  If someone had hit her or pushed her, I would have been forced to first, bang our way out to get her to safety.  Luckily (I guess) the police showed up and used pepper spray to calm things down.  It was our first, and hopefully last riot type experience.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear that you were sick for New Years.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

Nt-- what are you talking about it that above post--whatever that was--sounds SUPER SCARY!!!!! Omg!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

aww its okay--I'm still kinda sick- but have drugs!

We didn't really have plans anyway!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Nt-- what are you talking about it that above post--whatever that was--sounds SUPER SCARY!!!!! Omg!



Sorry ... that didn't make much sense.  That was a New Year's party we went to.  It was pretty scary when I think about it now because having training in the martial arts, my first instinct would be to get the missus to safety at any cost.  Althought I think I could have done it without any real mishaps, no never know when people get drunk and start doing crazy things.  

Regardless, we've decided that we will no longer go to bars where the average age is so young.  It's just not worth it.  

How are you feeling today?  Any better?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh WoW Nt~ I'm sorry that happend to you guys----I'm very glad ya'll are okay!! Damn!! 

I feel a little better today--thanks for asking. 

I have my good friends Bacholorette party to go to tomorrow night--starting at 6pm going to probably 2:30am--- I won't drink more than 2 budlights--but still gotta be feeling better for it- ya know!?!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 2, 2004)

Happy New year miss future model on the cover of Oxygen!! 

Sorry to hear you're not feeling so great. I was sick at Christmas and it really took a lot out of me, I was surprised. I have been working out lightly and tried to go back to my regular weights this morning with no luck. I am weak!  I hope you feel better for your party tomorrow, that should be fun!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

SOOO DAMN BORED HERE AT WORK!!!  Theres hardly anyone here-- My goofy but forgot to take the day off. Oh well!!!

Meal One: 30gram whey w/ 10 peanuts

Meal two:  5oz. grilled chicken, half a tortilla, 1.5cups of greenbeans

Meal three: 25g. whey, 3 fish oil

Meal four:   2 cups lettuce, mixed with chicken breast, half a medium apple

Tonight if I feel okay I will go walking 2 miles with my dog. Not feeling up to jogging yet. 

Will Train for sure: biceps/triceps
And 35 lunges w/ weight


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Oh WoW Nt~ I'm sorry that happend to you guys----I'm very glad ya'll are okay!! Damn!!
> 
> I feel a little better today--thanks for asking.
> ...



thanks!

Are the group of girls going on the bacholorette tear all pretty fun?  I've seen some groups of gals where there are 1 or 2 ladies that look like they _had_ to go and would rather be at home doing dishes or something.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

Damnit-- I just wrote a huge paragraph and it didn't work


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 2, 2004)

you've got nothing to do at work ...  ... keep tying.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

HI HIKER!!!! How was your new years?? I'm glad your feeling better!! I hear ya on feeling weak!! I'm real weak! Thank god I had a great workout monday & Tuesday. I am going to do weights tonight--but I'm sure I will have to go weak!!

Yeah The girl who is getting married has been my best friend since I was 16~ We use to go clubbing every friday & saturday night when we were single! So much fun!! I know tomorrow will be fun!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

I KNOW NT!! HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh -- I don't know all the girls going-- but her sister & a few of her sisters friends are a lot of fun! 
We will know a LOT of people at the club too- so that will be fun

Everywhere the bride & I use to go ==no matter where it was- We would have a blast

NT-- I am the one though who doesn't party as much--and would be better off at home---however I am looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

OHHHH I just heard that we may be leaving early today!! WOOHOOOOOO (wonder how early??? )


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah ... going home earlier ... hip hip hooray!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

Hopefully!  I have to go shopping when I get off--pick up a few things for tomorrow night!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 2, 2004)

a little shopping 
We did that for the missus' birthday.  Our daughter bought her a gamecube, game, extra controller and a memory card. 

I paid her registration to a fit camp she wanted to go to in Calgary.  A pro fitness lady named Jenny Hendershott puts on camps for ladies looking to get fit.  The missus is pretty excited about going.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi guys! Just chiming in...NT that sounds like an awesome camp! Hendershott ROCKS!!! I'm so jealous!  

Stacey I'm glad Matt is home.  I hate being alone now (even though for me it's the dog!) Mom kept her when I was going out of town and I could NOT sleep!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Hi guys! Just chiming in...NT that sounds like an awesome camp! Hendershott ROCKS!!! I'm so jealous!



Although her website testimonials will only speak highly of her, the camps do sounds interesting.  From my reading, she is a lady who has a ton of personality and the ability to get the best from everyone.  It will be interesting to see what the missus takes away from the camp.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

Wow NT, that sounds great, I want to go to........I'm going to check for her site now 


Hi beautiful Stacey............everyone has been so sick lately, wow, hope your feeling better soon, and have lots of fun at the B party


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> DAVID~ Okay now I'm super scared--- Dude you are TOOOOO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!
> I know--the gates at the farm always CREEP ME OUT-- I do not understand how my granny has lived there for 13 years by herself (well my brother lived there for 2 yrs and I lived there for a year in half..but still)
> 
> ...



Hey Stacey!  Sorry it took me 13 late posts to respond to this and I was going to let it go but I had to comment on this.  I think it's sad to know that the reason for the cows mooing is for their young in disappearance.  I guess it's the same but very worse when a human loses a child for whatever reasons.  I feels so bad.  

But anyway, I'm doing much better, thank you for your concern and I appreciate it.  Now, if I can just solve my car problems


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> SOOO DAMN BORED HERE AT WORK!!!  Theres hardly anyone here-- My goofy but forgot to take the day off. Oh well!!!
> 
> Meal One: 30gram whey w/ 10 peanuts
> ...



To bring your journal up to par, I was analyzing your diet... looks great but the tortilla.... what type of tortilla is that made up of?  Wheat?  Spinach-Rye?  I wish I could have one!   Otherwise, I see everything is somewhat close to mine!  I love it!  Keep up the great work!

Oh and Stacey, I, too, would love to see you grace the front of the cover of a magazine al a Fitness Magazine!!! I know with your always hard work and determination, you will!  

So let's see some requirements:

Physical Fitness attitude= Check!
Mental Attitude= Double Check!
Gorgeous-sexy= *A GIVEN!!!  Triple CHECK!!!! *

So whenever your ready and comfortable with your body baby..... knock us dead!  

Wishing you the best of luck as always!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey David-- The tortilla was a Whole Wheat-- Very small-- it was so small it fit in the palm of my HAND! no lie!  
Thanks about my diet 

Thanks for the requirements---babe you are tooooooo Kind   & SO SWEET!

Thank you so much for that last line "so whenever you are ready & comfortable with your body.....etc..." 
That meant soooo much to me!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 5, 2004)

David- sorry about your car problems--- 

I know -- the cows having to leave their babies is always sad. I hate that time!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 5, 2004)

Hello there Hammer & NT & Katie--  THanks for poppin in' 

Nt-- I think Hendershott is AWESOME!! Have heard great things, and read great things about her. When Is the Mrs. doing that?? Sounds great!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 5, 2004)

Update- 
Friday night I worked out for one hour- cardio 20 minutes.
Trained legs.
Fridays meals were clean!! 

Saturday morning trained biceps/shoulders/ triceps-  & Abs- 25 min. cardio.

FOOD: Eggwhites for bfast--- Saturday had no Carbs!!! And not enough food- plus one budlight

Danced a lot saturday night- had a great time at my friend April's bachlorette party~  

Sunday-- (Well I went to bed at  4:45am sat. night) woke up at 12:30 pm ONLY b/c my hubby made me. Inlaws came over--major drag.... 
wanted to sleep- but couldn't
went to bed at 11 pm--woke up at 2am with a BAD HORRIBLE bladder infection--- OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So this morning I did have a cranberry juice. (to help)


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hello there Hammer & NT & Katie--  THanks for poppin in'
> 
> Nt-- I think Hendershott is AWESOME!! Have heard great things, and read great things about her. When Is the Mrs. doing that?? Sounds great!!



It's nice to know that her reputation is as good as the website says.  Stacey, the missus will be in Calgary Jan.22-25th.  It should be a great learning experience as well as time for just her.  No guys allowed (although I did offer to go and _help_ out all those fitness cuties.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

Sounds like our weekend.  We went out Friday night and got to sleep Saturday night.  What a great time we had.  

What was the place you went to before dancing Saturday?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 5, 2004)

Nt your sooo funny!! I think she will have a WONDERFUL Time!!! How thoughtful!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 5, 2004)

Meals today:
Meal One: 20g whey & a zone bar

Meal Two:  grilled chicken salad
(had a little bit of pineapple bits in it-- and a few pecans) YUM

Meal three: deer sausage & Green beans


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Nt your sooo funny!! I think she will have a WONDERFUL Time!!! How thoughtful!



I guess it was thoughtful, but if she hadn't asked to go, then that probably wouldn't have been such a good gift - it would be like getting an ironing board, or a treadmill without the wife asking for either of those.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 5, 2004)

oh I know what ya mean. Like for my birthday I asked Matt for 
"The Firm workout set" Complete with a 2 step 14inch fanny lifter.. I Love it---


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

Just so everyone knows pics are due soon (some have been posted already) here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25785 Email me if you cant paste them side by side
And dont forget your stats


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey David-- The tortilla was a Whole Wheat-- Very small-- it was so small it fit in the palm of my HAND! no lie!
> Thanks about my diet
> 
> ...



You're more than just "welcome" but *DESERVING*!  

A  4 ya in your journey towards life's goals and success!!!!  You can do it, baby!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Stac......how are you today doll face?   Hope everything is going well.   Are you happy to have Matt home? 

Hey, you need to go check out my journal, I've added some pretty impressive information and news there!!!

Come find me.
Fit


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

WoW thanks so much David!!!!  right back at ya!

How are you today??!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

HEY FG-- Yes I'm glad Matts home-- I can sleep MUCH better now!

Todays a tad  better=still have my bad bladder infection
=this morning I felt very nautious when I got to work and ran to the bathroom--very strange. I spit up- never actually threw up. I think its from the medicine I'm taking for my bladder infection.

Breakfast was- 6 bitesize animal crackers & Diet Cranberry/grape juice.

Its weird drinking juice. I am not a Juice person--but I know it will help my infection.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm sorry about bladder infection...icky!!  Do you no like just straight Cranberry juice?   I love it!!!   I don't drink a lot of juices, but if I had to, I'd pick Cranberry.......it's my fav.

What was your snack and lunch?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey girl! Well yesterday I had straight cranberry juice--- but today I had Diet Cran-grape- my fave. 


Here are my meals:
9am--  bfast-- 6 tiny animal crackers, cran-grape Diet juice
30 min. later 1 scoop protein pwd.

12pm- 2 cups lettuce, 6 oz grilled chicken, 3 fishoil

3:30pm- 25gram protein pwd. & 3 fishoil

ALso had 2 watermelon sour patchkids 

94oz. of water soooo far today (at 4:30pm)

DINNER WILL BE:
baked chicken breast, 1.5c greenbeans, 1 tbsp pb

snack after workout will be- 4 eggwhites, 1 tbsp pb


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow,,,,I don't know what I'll have for dinner tonight.  Depends on how the wonderful hubby is feeling.  He hasn't been feeling good and has had nothing but soup and crackers for the past 6 days.

Gotta go, I'm headed to the gym.   Later peeps
Have a great night


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

Hope you have fun-- and hope the hubby feels well soon!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey chickie  I hope that you start feeling better! I just got over a raging cold that sucked!  You are doing awesome and I'm excited to hear that you want to try modeling  
Take care sweets!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Hammer--thanks girl!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

Last nights workout was Short yet sweaty 
(had to go grocery shopping & order a bday cake for my mom for this weekend) got home and was TIRED!

15 minute aeorbic workout--sweaty

Bicep curls, tricep extentions, overhead press, hammer curls, abs on Ball, Squats with weight, side lunges...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice workout....even though it was short (and sweaty)

Where are the meals for today -- c'mon, I know you've eaten something by now, It's 12:20.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey FG--thanks! 

MEALS TODAY: 1/7/04

Meal one:  w/ prenatal vitamin, one effedrine 

10oz. of cran-grape diet juice
sugarfree yogurt (Low cal), plus a protein shake (25g protein w/ water)  3 fishoil

Meal Two: 1 can chicken: (here the stats: Serving is 1/4 cup--about 2.5 for the can--which I ate the entire can)
Calories: 60, total fat: 1g, carbs: 0g, sugar: 0g, Protein- 11g
Total Protein= 27.5grams 

had that and dumped in my lettuce bowl (2 cups) and about 7 red grapes, 3 fishoil

Snack: 30g protein pwd. mixed with water and 2 fishoil

Dinner will be: chicken breast & 2 cups of greenbeans

STILL Haven't had a diet coke since sunday! Yeah me!

So far I have had 85oz of water. (Its 1:15pm)


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

Okay I really need to post this--soo MEN DO NOT READ-- I need advice from the ladies-- or men if you want go ahead Just a warning if you get grossed out easily!! 

Sooo you all know that I had the bladder infection from Early Monday morning to Now--its Semi still here..but going away...NOW Last night I got a Yeast infection. I NEVER get these--sooo weird. SO I got my drugs at walgreens - (what my dr. told me to get) AND I use it tonight before bed it says....
Last week I was on antibiotics for just 3 days-- and have been on benedryl a lot also. 

Anyway-- my friend keeps saying she thinks I'm pregnant.. that 2 of her friends started out the same way-- and were. Also-- I have ran to the bathroom the past TWO mornings in the row as soon as I got to work feeling like I had to Puke--but all I did was spit up.. but I had to stay in there for awhile. WIERD??? 

What the hell?? Do any of you know? Advice??
Is it just b/c of all my infections (Which I find so wierd b/c I never get them)!

Help!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

I know that sometimes, I get the same nauseous feeling if I've been taking a lot of meds.   It's just the way it makes your stomach feel all queezy.   

Now, I would love to find out that you're preggo too!!!!!  Wouldn't that be something if you and me and Butterfly were all preggo at the same time?????


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

Ya see thats what I keep telling my friend--that its from the drugs!!! 

I know it would be cool!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

Have you gone to the doctor about your yeast infection?  Sometimes too medications for other ailments will give a woman a yeast infection.   I hate them, fortunately, I've only had one in my whole entire life and to be honest with you, it was after I had my son.

Just pick up a test if you wanna test for PG


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

I have only had One also--when I was in high school!! Not Fun!!

I called my dr. and told them everything--sooo they do know and told me what to use...and what to stop.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh good, well, at least if you are pregnant, you aren't taking any meds/antibiotics.

Keep me posted though


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

No not anymore-- I was on antibiotics last week.
I'm on birth control though


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

OMG TODAY IS DRAGGGGGING BY!!!!!

I'm gonna go tan after work--damn hurry up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey Stac, how are ya honey?   Did you tan last night?   Did you work out last night?

What's up today?   I'm so glad it is Thursday.   I wish it was Friday!

Have a good morning, I have to go to the boss' house.  Will log back on later this afternoon.   Don't forget to post your stuff.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

HEY FG~ Good Morning-- I am good, thanks!! How are you?? My body is starting to feel better, but I'm still taking care of it with the meds,etc...

YEP I went and tanned at this place by my work-- (I'm in a wedding on Jan. 17th)-- It was cool-- and I got my lotion 40% off!!! Yeah! I got home at about 6:50pm (Lots of rain on the way home)...and I layed on the couch all night, cleaned out my fridge & talked on the phone..how Lazy.. it took me forever to clean the fridge. All I did was my abs... Oh Well.  My arms look awesome right now--I'm so excited, and my back too.. but I am on a mission to get the legs going. 

I am doing legs tonight w/ 30min. cardio. at the Gym. And Doing abs, calves.

I'm Glad Tomorrow is FRIDAY~ And Jean day at that! Finally.

I cooked a lot last night too--soo I'm good to go until tomorrow night- yeah!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

MEALS TODAY SOOO FAR! 

1/8/04 Thursday
Grabbed about 8 peanuts this morning at 7AM & half a peice of sugarfree bread (the other half went to Cody-my doggie) So that was about 5grams of carbs.

I did do my abs this morning on my Ball 

Meal One: 9am
6oz. sugar free yogur
protein bar-- Eas carb control-- 4g. of carbs-- not good and will not have again.  But it did have 25grams of protein. Total protein for bfast=34g

Meal Two: 12:30pm
4 chicken tenders-boneless skinless (32grams protein)
1/2cup of salsa
1.5cup greenbeans
3 fishoil

More to come...


----------



## Jenny (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey honey 

You are doing so great Stace! I really think you can reach your goal of being a model, as long as you believe in yourself!  I don't think you really realise how great you look and what an amazing person you are. Well, straighten up that back (not that I know if it wasn't before ) and strut your stuff, because you are HOT! 

Have a great day sweets!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

WOW Jenny Thanks so much for that!!!! Your sooo sweet!!!!! That means a lot to me.. and No I really didn't think I had a body until you guys made me realize it. 

Thanks so much.
And same goes for you--- You and Justin will make it forever, you just have to believe in your love for each other. I am SO happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

U have a wonderful evening honey!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh My gosh--- I think I may be doing a figure comp. on April 17th in Austin, Texas...
Same as JLB..
My Good friend Lanessa, she lives in Austin is going to do it also--and shes talking me into it... I don't know though..my big legs have a ways to go..

WoW I will need HANS help too now!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh.... A comp in April....ahhhh, I may just have to come to Austin for that one!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

Lee Priest Classic.com
thats the one I may do...oh lordy!!!!

SEE the reason is supposely theres suppose to be A LOT of model scouts, etc...at this one..and I want to be noticed~ Gotta start somewhere right...

Only thing is --My neighborhood gym will not cut it. I need leg extention/ and leg curls--a better one--they have a super OLD one!!

SHIT


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

YES YOU WILL HAVE TO COME IF I DO IT!!! I don't know yet. They haven't posted the details yet... and I cannot do gymnastics...sooo as long as there is no talent I'm good to go..

IF I Don't do it-- you and I have got to go to it, kay?!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh definitely!!!!!!  If you don't do it, we'll definitely have to go to it.   I would love to spend the weekend in Austin.   Maybe I can talk Brad into coming with me???  WE LOVE AUSTIN.

Will Matt go?

You're right - you have to start somewhere.   Can you go to a different gym, like 24 Hour?    They usually have just month to month and you don't have to sign a contract.  Can you do that?   Are you already at a gym or is it the apartment complex gym?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 8, 2004)

WOW, Stace, you HAVE to do it!!  I'm all excited already!
You can do this honey, you know you can too!  I bet you're feeling scared and that it feels like a big challenge, but I know that you have what it takes!

Come on sweets, goooo for it!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

FG-- Well we built a house in Fairfield in April 2003 and its about 20 minutes - 25 min. to the nearest gym.  We have our neighborhood gym--everythings great there except the leg stuff. They are building a newer one, with new things..but it has even started yet. I may borrow my brothers bench set w/ the leg thing on it.. I don't know yet...


JENNY--Thanks honey!!! I will definatley try for the comp...  I think I will begin a new journal

HECK YES I'm nervous as hell!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm pumped on working out tonight!! WOOHOOO-- Just hope my cramps go away! 

IF I am not ready for that comp in April (which I have to pay by March something) then I'm doing the one here in Houston on May 15th-
Lee Labrada Bodybuilding, Fitness & Figure Extravaganza


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 8, 2004)

Stacey,

Think of lunges and sprints as your new best friend!  they will change the shape of your legs alot! You'll want to incorporate ountain climbers, jump squats, etc into your workouts to work the legs.  If I can change the shape of my tree trunks anyone can!   

I think you'll do great, its a fun experience!  if you need help or anything just give me a buzz.
Jodie


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey girly poo, where are you today?   Man, you  must be really busy at work.  I hope you're feeling okay?   Did you mail my protein powder yesterday?   I can't wait to get it.

Where are you?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2004)

HEYA FG~ Sorrrrry~ Yes I'm SWAMPED At work!!! Its nice though-the days going by fast- I'm first eating my lunch~ its 1:30--I'm doing what you did yesterday--LoL!!!

Your powder has been mailed- I sent it at lunch!  

I feel great today!! Thanks!!
How are you today??


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2004)

Heya Jlb--thanks honey--- I'm already doing my lunges 4 times a week. I KNOW that works!  I do them 2 times a week- 4 sets of 20 with two 10lb dumbbells...and then the other two days I just do two sets of 12 

I have read that doing them light some days and heavy the other works awesome!!!

Sprints will start up again soon--- Thanks!!

LOVE THIS WEATHER TODAY!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 9, 2004)

I start sprints Monday.    I hate running.  LOL   Craig also said we will have to switch our workout days, he has clinical stuff with school until 7pm on some days.  Oh well...


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2004)

ohh lordy--hopefully the weather is great so I can start Monday too. In our small gym in fairfield--I'm LOUD on the treadmill when I sprint and run--

I'm doing this "weigh In" thing at Discovery Channel tomorrow morning--supposely if you do the contest you get a 3 month membership FREE at Baileys--that will help me SOOO MUCH!!!!
My friend will do it with me! 

Its at willowbrook mall!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 9, 2004)

I heard about that on the Discovery Channel.   It sounds interesting!  Craig thought about doing that one, but decided on the Body for Life, said he can use the prize money to open his practice.  He just has to decide where the practice will be.  

Gyms are wonderful for people watching.  hehe


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

JLB-- Well we went to the discovery challenge thing at Willowbrook Mall~ OMG there was Wayyyy over 3000 people there. We (my mom & my friend ) got there at 10am and waited in line for 2 1/2 hours--- the first 2000 got the gym membership- and we were like #700 around there. So I got it--but its being mailed to us. Sucks. (the first 600 got it that day). 

Too Funny! But I'm glad my mom is doing it with us.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Hope everyone had a great weekend.
We had a suprise dinner party for my mom at this mexican place. She turned 50 yesterday! It turned out Great~ She was SO Suprised she cried!!! 

Spent the day with my mom yesterday.  I think I saw Matt for a total of 3 hours over the weekend. LoL

DIET Begins today for the comp. Need to start a new journal when I get a chance. Even if I'm not ready for that comp in April--I may do one in May here in Houston. Or I will be ready for a photoshoot. Soooo here I go!

Oh and I ate real good yesterday--got all the cheating done & I'm ready for a clean system!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Meals today- Monday January 12, 2004

Meal One: 
  30g protein 
  3 fish oil
  6 oz. diet cran-grape juice 

Meal Two: At a salad bar-
  2 cups dark green lettuce, 1/2 green peppers, 3 slices cucumber,
  1 tbsp ham, 3 tbsp eggwhites, slice of strawberry, bite size chunch pineapple, 2 crackers
  diet cherry coke

Snack:

   medium apple
   3 fish oil
    Reces pieces-bitesize   I cracked-- went  15 hrs w/o chocolate! 

Dinner:
   chicken breast, 1 cups green beans, 1 cup lettuce, 
   1 tbsp pb

After workout:
    5 eggwhites, 1 yolk


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Stacey, how are you?  Meals look good.  How's your plans coming for the comp?  Any new news?

What is the 30g protein, is that your shake?

I love to go to the Kroger salad bar....it's like SuperSalad, they have so many items to choose from!   YUUUUMMY!!!!!!!  

How is the BI?  Are you feeling better?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey, I was just reading a little more of the posts from this morning.  ARe you doing the Discovery Challenge thing?   I wanted to do that, but there is just no way I could keep up with my trainer, this log and the Discovery log too......Have you been online to the Discovery log yet?   It's kinda complicated and I don't think their food log is updated enough to be able to put all of the shakes and proteins in that we eat.  I kinda played around with it when I saw on TV that the Challenge was starting again and just put in "egg" for my meal entry and it didn't show that there was any matches.....I thought that was really, really bizarre.  Let me know what you think though.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey honey!!! I'm good--sleepy but good! Thanks!!!
Well JLB just told me that they may not being having the comp in Austin in April--not sure why yet??! But I will try for the one In May for sure!!  

30grams of protein is my protein pwd. ~~ LoL~ Should be about that- one scoop is 17 and then I do a little over half of another one. Almost a full scoop. 

GREAT ~ Glad you said that about KROGER. My coworker told me about it-but I had never been!! So My friend & I were going to try it out today since shes doing an audit by my office.  I Love super salad-- awesome!!!!! 

My BI is gone-- the YI (yeast) is going away slowly!!!!! poor Matt Is all I have to say

How are you?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey-- well I got all of the dicovery challenge stuff at the mall on Saturday and we did get a free membership to Balley's--which is the main reason we stood in line for 2 1/2 hours (sooo stacey can workout at a normal gym for my comp--aren't my mom and friend sweet for standing there with me==and they are going to the gym with me!!!! Cause they know I am not good with "new" stuff) LOVE THEM!!!

I need to check out the website..I doubt I do the journal there-- b/c I barely have time for this one-- well I have time--but with work--its hard sometimes to be on here.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Stace!

I'm glad to hear you had a good weekend  Sounds like you made your mom really happy, that's what birthdays are all about  

Wohoo, new gym membership!! You will kick some ass!! 

What is this about you not being in the comp?  Aww honey, maybe if you get the pics within a week the judges will still let you be in? I don't want you to quit the comp 

I'm sorry you didn't get to see Matt much this weekend  I didn't get to see my honey either  I'm okay though, starting to learn to handle it better  We're celebrating 6 months today, and even though it sucks that we can't be together for it, I'm so happy that we have each other 

I'm so excited about you competing/doing photo shoot! I've seen the ability in you all along, now you just have to go DO IT! 

Have a great Monday sweetie


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Jenny!! happy anniversary to you sweetie!!  I'm so happy for you two!!! I know its hard being apart-but its wonderful that you guys are SO happy!!! 

Well-- I would do the comp-but I don't have access to pictures- 
I am still doing it in my heart though!  Haha!!

I know- I'm glad my mom had a great time--thanks honey!!

I won't get my gym membership for another 2weeks (comes in the mail) But I will be starting my training tonight at my neighborhood gym! 

Thank you for being so supportive, I really need it!! Your soooo sweet!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 12, 2004)

Stacey, go check out my journal entry for today.  I've updated it with my workout info.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Okay Be right over!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2004)

Stacey, I think you should enter that comp in Austin if for no other reason then for the experience.  I know you want to be a fitness model and this will be a good opportunity to see how it feels having everyone stare at your half naked bod


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Butterfly!! Thanks -- I do plan on entering the comp in Austin & the one in Houston in May (may 15)
However they may not hold the comp in Austin -In April--- we have to wait and see. 

Your soo right-- it will help me so much!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

meals updated


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> ...  this will be a good opportunity to see how it feels having everyone stare at your *half naked bod*



when should I book my airflight for?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

lmao--- It looks like (maybe) the comp in AUSTIN, TX is not going to happen--still waiting on details- If they do the show- I'm in.

Other wise- May 15 for Houston NT! 

Your so funny!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 12, 2004)

Stacey...do the May 15th one....we could hit the Cheesecake Factory afterward.  MMMMMMM


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey babe!
That is so exciting that you're doing a comp. You will do great!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Stace, i got your pics by email  but it could take me a while to post them  Is that ok  I'm just kinda busy at the moment


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> lmao--- It looks like (maybe) the comp in AUSTIN, TX is not going to happen--still waiting on details- If they do the show- I'm in.
> 
> Other wise- May 15 for Houston NT!
> ...



When else would the wife and I get to sit next to Matt and cheer for you when you walk out in a bikini.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey...do the May 15th one....we could hit the Cheesecake Factory afterward.  MMMMMMM



yummmmmmmmmmmmmm sounds like a GREAAAAT IDEA!!! YUM!!

Is there a talent part--where I have to dance or whatever??


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Hiker!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Stace, i got your pics by email  but it could take me a while to post them  Is that ok  I'm just kinda busy at the moment




RIS  Babe~~ What in the WORLD are you talking about?? I didn't take pics--and didn't send you any?!! I'm Confused honey!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> When else would the wife and I get to sit next to Matt and cheer for you when you walk out in a bikini.



 LMAO~ NO KIDDING NT!!!!!!!!!! 

how are ya babe?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

Workout last night  1/12/04

20 minutes on treadmill with Incline at 6.0-7.5 when walking at a 4.2 speed.
Then I would run at 6.0 with incline at 3
And I sprinted for a total of 2 minutes (lordy)--- 

Also did Stair stepper--have not done in MONTHS-- lasted 5 minutes on it--lmao.

Biceps/triceps trained:
   Bicep Curls: 3 sets of 14  with 12lb
                       1 set of 8 w/ 20lb
   Bicep curls w/ bar: 2 sets of 12 holding 35lb bar

   Hammer Curl W/ 12lb: 3 sets of 12

   Tricep extention w/ 12lb  3 sets of 8

    Tricep Rope Extention: 40lbs-  3 sets of 10

Can't remember what else???

Abs with weight on incline --3 sets of 15


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

Meals Today-- 1/13  Tuesday
6:50am-- 6oz. cran-grape DIET juice & 12oz water

Meal One: 8:45am-
                 25gram protein pwd. w/ water
                 15 saltfree peanuts

Meal two:  12:30pm-
                  one chicken breast
                  1.5 cup green beans
                  3 fish oil

Meal three: 3:45pm (around there--maybe a tad before)
                  30g protein pwd. with water
                  3 fish oil
                   1 medium green apple

Meal four:   6:45pm
                   chicken breast
                   1 cup greenbeans
                   1 cup dark green lettuce
                    1 tbsp nat. pb

Meal five:   10pm (after working out)
                   4 eggwhites & one yolk


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

& Lots & Lots of water--


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

oh Yes-- and I made Matt brownies last night-- All I did was lick the spoon which barely had 1 tbsp of brownie mix---if that.

This is a record for me==usually I eat A LOT of cookie dough/brownie mix while making!! YEAH!!

I wanted to get rid of this "gourmet brownie mix" someone bought me for Christmas--otherwise I will be staring at it & wanting it. I figured I could Have ONE tiny brownie today--then no more crap/cheating/chocolate after today!!

Is that okay for my comp in MAY?? Or should I not eat it?? 

I don't know when to start dieting down-- I begin yesterday-- but is this TOO early?? Too LATE??
Anyone know??

I am going to start a new journal if I have time today!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

I am good, and yourself?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

GREAT~ thanks


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 13, 2004)

No, do not eat it.....    

If I'm not cheating, neither are you lady!!  Do you hear me?   

Other than that, everything looks good.   I don't know about the dieting down, I'm still in training mode myself.   My chest and tris hurt so bad today.

Stacey, I haven't had that shake yet, I think I might at about 3 or so.  Do you mix it with milk or water?   Is it easy to shake or do I need a mixer?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

FINE!
It was going to be my last snack--haha But I threw it away
& There are none at home--Matt took them all to work!

I know- I HATE dieting down/cutting---freaking sucks!!!!!!

MIX IT WITH WATER-- If you put milk in it that adds sugar---milk is a nono!


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi Stacey!  

I thought I'd drop in and say,  to you!  Glad to hear that your staving off your cheats!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

HI DAVID~ THANKS HONEY

How are you???


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 13, 2004)

Stacey,

That comp is 18 weeks away, I usually start clean up the diet at 16 weeks with a cheat meal on the weekend.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh great!! Thanks sooo much for answering me JLB!!! Sooo I guess its good that I started eating clean--but I will allow myself a few treats this week.  THANKS

So You have a cheat meal the weekend that the comps is 16 wks away--=then no more after that.???


----------



## Rissole (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> RIS  Babe~~ What in the WORLD are you talking about?? I didn't take pics--and didn't send you any?!! I'm Confused honey!!


I is bein sarcastic, like "lying".... to give you more of a chance to get your pics in..... NB: all the smilies in my previous post.
 Now just get em done and email them to me


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 13, 2004)

I tend to usually do a cheat meal every 3 weeks, but it really depends on how you feel.  Just don't do cheat days.  I have to watch myself when we have Tositios and dip here, I can eat the whole bag! So I have our manager get things for guests/residents that I won't touch, like store bougtht cookies or hard candies.  

Have you found anyone to do your diet for you?  If so, follow what they say for you to do.  The diet is one of the main keys in getting ready for a show.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

ohhh RIS-- LMAO!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I tend to usually do a cheat meal every 3 weeks, but it really depends on how you feel.  Just don't do cheat days.  I have to watch myself when we have Tositios and dip here, I can eat the whole bag! So I have our manager get things for guests/residents that I won't touch, like store bougtht cookies or hard candies.
> 
> Have you found anyone to do your diet for you?  If so, follow what they say for you to do.  The diet is one of the main keys in getting ready for a show.



HEY JLB!! Thanks for the info!!! I hear ya on Chips & dip--I'm the same way-- But I have a big sweet tooth also!! Chocolate mainly!

NO I have no body to help me

HEY I started a new journal in the journal section--reply there--check it out!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 13, 2004)

So are ya gonna or what...


----------

